# Shows you're still pissed were canceled....



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Are you still upset about a good show being cut short? Somethings you just never completely recover from.

For me it was MY SO CALLED LIFE. They canceled it for some lame a$$ Mark Harmon show that lasted all of 5 episodes. 

Great writing, acting and of course an unfinished story line. Did she choose bad boy Jordan Catalano or geeky yet lovable Brian? I'm still pissed that I'll never know.

Anyone else have a favorite that still haunts you when nothing good is on?


----------



## scoblitz (Aug 20, 2005)

Nowhere Man

Almost made me stop watching TV for good...


----------



## Rangers4me (May 18, 2001)

Freaks and Geeks and Arrested Development


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

I just Netflixed Freaks and Geeks, can't wait to start watching! I should know better than to fall in love with yet another canceled show..... but the desire for great tv is just to strong to fight.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Birds of Prey. I was really enjoying that show...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Firefly! 
(BURN IN HELL, FOX!!!!!)

And Angel as well.....


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

scoblitz said:


> Nowhere Man
> 
> Almost made me stop watching TV for good...


Nowhere Man did have a final episode although I'm not sure that it made a lot of sense.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Tru calling! and greg the bunny!


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I'd like to say Sports Night, but I thought that had a decent ending, so my most bothersome one was probably Undeclared.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Firefly


----------



## sallypnut (Oct 8, 2001)

lodica1967 said:


> Are you still upset about a good show being cut short? Somethings you just never completely recover from.
> 
> For me it was MY SO CALLED LIFE. They canceled it for some lame a$$ Mark Harmon show that lasted all of 5 episodes.
> 
> ...


Funny, I saw this thread title and came in ready to post about My So-Called Life!

I feel exactly the same you do. That last scene...where she realized Brian has been writing the letters...and then Jordan drives up....ARGH.


----------



## SanFranGun (Jun 25, 2003)

Firefly. Perfect casting, high production values, engrossing scripts. Inconceivable that Fox couldn't wait for the audience to find this series.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm going to have to give Firefly another try. I saw one episode when it was on TV. I must have missed something. I'll add it to Netflix and try it again. 

So many of you loved it, must be better than I thought!

L


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Firefly
Sports Night
Dead Like Me
Angel (yeah, this one had a final episode, but there was so much more they could've done after it...)
Quantum Leap (sorry excuse for a final episode...)


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

Recently Invasion (it started to really pick up at the end) and Threshold.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

mhalver said:


> Recently Invasion (it started to really pick up at the end) and Threshold.


Agree with Invasion. I almost cancelled my SP because the first few episodes moved so slow. By the end of the season, it was my favorite new show of the year.


----------



## maggiemaye32 (Feb 10, 2006)

Sports Night
Love Monkey...I loved that show. ABC didnt give it time.


----------



## KevinH121 (Aug 7, 2003)

Firefly
Arrested Development
Dead Like Me
Carnivale


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The Agency (CBS)
American Dreams (NBC)
Angel (WB)
The Book of Daniel (NBC)
Boston Public (FOX)
Carnivale (HBO)
Conviction (NBC)
Dead Like Me (SHO)
Early Edition (CBS)
Everwood (WB)
Firefly (FOX)
Freaks and Geeks (NBC)
Higher Ground (FAM)
In Justice (ABC)
Invasion (ABC)
Jack & Bobby (WB)
Jake 2.0 (UPN)
Joan of Arcadia (CBS)
Life As We Know It (ABC)
Love Monkey (CBS)
Malcolm in the Middle (FOX)
The Mountain (WB)
My So-Called Life (ABC)
Odyssey 5 (SHO)
Roswell (WB/UPN)
Surface (NBC)
Third Watch (NBC)
Tru Calling (FOX)
Undeclared (FOX)
The West Wing (NBC)
Wonderfalls (FOX)

4 ABC
4 CBS
1 FAM
6 FOX
1 HBO
7 NBC
2 SHO
2 UPN
5 WB

(Not that I'm keeping track. )


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

Love Monkey
My So-Called Life--Brain Krakauer will forever circle that driveway on his bicycle . . .
Everwood


----------



## ronbo (Jan 21, 2002)

A lot of the shows already mentioned (Firefly, Tru Calling in particular) and Wonderfalls, Action, Dark Angel, Farscape, man, it's just too depressing to keep thinking of them.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Popular (WB)
Cupid (ABC)

Thank GOD that Popular has made it to DVD, but alas, Cupid has not.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

lodica1967 said:


> I'm going to have to give Firefly another try. I saw one episode when it was on TV. I must have missed something. I'll add it to Netflix and try it again.
> 
> So many of you loved it, must be better than I thought!
> 
> L


It is. I was in the same boat you were in. I saw one episode, and part of a second one on TV, and couldn't get into it at all. I remember thinking that it was too serious. Years later I finally decided to watch the DVDs after hearing so many people talk about how good it was. I'm both glad and pissed that I did, the show has great characters, a compelling storyline, and is funny (really don't know how I missed that the first time I watched it.)


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

*Dead Like Me* - We were just starting to learn Rube's back story, and I was left hanging. 
*Everwood* - I started watching late at the beginning of the 3rd season, then watched the 1st season on DVD, and caught the last "live". It looks like I may never see the 2nd season now. 
*Firefly* - Nothing more I can say about this. 
*Jack & Bobby* - One season of glory. Great writing, acting, stories. I wish the audience had given this more of a chance, and that the network would have had the guts to bring it back for a second season and allow the audience to grow. 
*Now and Again* - Another one-season wonder. Great stories, Dennis Haysbert, Heather Matarrazzo, Eric Close and Margaret Colin. Three stories in one: sci-fi espionage with Close and Haysbert; how to rebuild your lives after your husband (Close) and father (Matarrazzo) dies; and how Close becomes protector of Colin and Matarrazzo and longs for the life he once had. 
*West Wing* - It was SOOOOOOO much better the last two years and had completely reinvented itself by the final season; this show could easily have come back and sustained or grown its audience. 
*Wonderfalls* - Quirky, charming, fun. Lots of "character". (That's a good thing.) 

I'm not mad this next show was cancelled, I'm mad that Rob Morrow left it prematurely: *Northern Exposure*. Another charming, quirky character-centric series. I can only imagine what this show would have looked like in Hi-Def!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Arrested Development
American Gothic (I hear there were several unaired episodes still kicking around)
Harsh Realm
Millennium (cancelling a show called "Millennium" in 1999 sucks)
Sports Night (and I can't even find the DVD boxset :-( )
The Larry Sanders Show (although I'm not sure if it was cancelled; I still miss it)


Going back a few years:
Soap (it was getting silly, but it still kills me that it got cancelled by Falwell's boycotts)


----------



## numb and number (Mar 7, 2004)

The Buffalo Bill Show (D. Coleman, 1983). The Comeback (L. Kudrow 2005).


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I just thought of one more show I haven't seen mentioned: *Profit*. A dark show from Fox, 1996, with Adrian Pasdar. Way ahead of its time.


----------



## FuzzyDolly (Dec 29, 2002)

The West Wing
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Love Monkey
Wonderfalls


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

drew2k said:


> I just thought of one more show I haven't seen mentioned: *Profit*. A dark show from Fox, 1996, with Adrian Pasdar. Way ahead of its time.


Ditto. It's been released on DVD.


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Enrique said:


> greg the bunny!


Have you been watching the new series on IFC? It's pretty funny sometimes. The only characters left from the FOX show are Greg, Warren and Count Blah. It's mostly film parodies now.

Example...Count Blah is interviewed about a really bad movie he did in the '50s strongly reminiscent of Plan 9 From Outer Space. It was called Martian Serum 7 From Mars and they show "clips" of the movie in flashback.

Sometimes the jokes fall flat, but hey, it's only a 15 minute show now.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Dead Like Me

deb


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Firefly (natch)
Angel
My So-Called Life
Animaniacs

But Twin Peaks really still bugs the heck out of me. There will never be any closure on that final scene. Ever. At least Firefly had the follow up movie.


How's Annie? How's Annie?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

SparkleMotion said:


> Have you been watching the new series on IFC? It's pretty funny sometimes. The only characters left from the FOX show are Greg, Warren and Count Blah. It's mostly film parodies now.
> 
> Example...Count Blah is interviewed about a really bad movie he did in the '50s strongly reminiscent of Plan 9 From Outer Space. It was called Martian Serum 7 From Mars and they show "clips" of the movie in flashback.
> 
> Sometimes the jokes fall flat, but hey, it's only a 15 minute show now.


I have been trying to find it but when I do I see it when it is in the last second. 

but I loved the cast that was on greg the bunny on Fox.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Arrested Development
Firefly
The West Wing
Freaks & Geeks
Karen Sisco
Sports Night
Sons & Daughters
Action


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

I see some of you here list Freaks & Geeks what is it about that show you liked?


----------



## Wheens (Jan 1, 2003)

How about the one in which David Paymer starred as a mob boss. I think it was called "Line of Fire".


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

Sonn to be Deadwood.... (rip)


----------



## TiVo Mel (Jun 21, 2005)

I totally agree with American Gothic. I great show that few caught onto.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cop Rock


----------



## HiddenSky (Dec 14, 2004)

_Angel
Firefly
The Inside
Wonderfalls_


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

Firefly
AD
Sports Night

I kind of miss Briscoe COunty, but I wouldnt admit it in public.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Ed Sullivan.

From Wikipedia: "By 1971, the show was no longer in television's top 20. New CBS executives, who wanted to attract younger viewers, canceled the show along with virtually all of the network's oldest shows. Sullivan was so upset and angry he refused to do a final show, although he did return to CBS for several TV specials and a 25th anniversary show in 1973."


----------



## spciesla (Oct 9, 2004)

Firefly
Undeclared


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

Carnivale
Deadwood
Sons & Daughters


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

John Doe
Tru Calling
Eastenders (OK not cancelled but no longer broadcast by BBCA)


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

In no particular order:

Beggars & Choosers
Arrested Development
Huff
Dead Like Me
Invasion
Sons & Daughters
Love Monkey
Book of Daniel


I'm sure I'll remember more...


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Out of Order


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

NewsRadio (and even more pissed at Phil Hartman's psychotic wife)
Ed.

Don't know if it was cancelled, or just went off the air voluntarily, but I still miss "The Muppet Show".


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Mine's more recent:

_Eyes_

Loved the premise of the show, but ABC canned it WAY too soon. They had it immediately following LOST, which was pretty much a death knell for any show. The show had some spiffy acting, witty dialogue, and the premise was unique.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Michelle5150 said:


> NewsRadio (and even more pissed at Phil Hartman's psychotic wife)


I'm not pissed that the show was cancelled after Phil Hartman's sad demise, but I'm am pissed at how NBC handled the show when it was in its prime. It should have stayed in the Thursday timeslot it debuted in instead of being tossed hither and yon. I can't believe that some idiot NBC exec thought "Suddenly Stupid(Susan)" was a superior show. Probably just wanted an in with Brooke Shields,

I see people mentioning "Arrested Development", a show I truly love. I'm just glad FOX gave it three Seasons and allowed it to wrap up its story. Face it folks, the ratings were dismal. I blame that fact on the general public, not FOX.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

Flo

I just wanted to hear "kiss my grits" one more time. CBS bastages.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bidger said:


> I see people mentioning "Arrested Development", a show I truly love. I'm just glad FOX gave it three Seasons and allowed it to wrap up its story. Face it folks, the ratings were dismal. I blame that fact on the general public, not FOX.


Nothing in the thread title or the OP said we could only be pissed about a cancellation if it was a bad decision by the network. I don't blame FOX for cancelling AD, but I'm still pissed it was cancelled.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Just some thoughts as I'm reading this (I just ran across this thread, so haven't had much time to think about it yet) ...

I would have liked to have seen West Wing survive longer, but it had a great run.

More along the line of "I'm pissed because it was cancelled":

Millenium
Sports Night
Threshold (yes, I was one of those that WAS watching it!)
Firefly
Line of Fire

But the one I feel the most raw about - FARSCAPE!


I'm sure I'll think of others. This thread does bring back memories, though!


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

Reunion 
I want to know who the killer was.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

zuko3984 said:


> Reunion
> I want to know who the killer was.


I thought they released that info


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I echo a lot of the shows already mentioned: Arrested, Eyes, Firefly, Action, Profit, Cupid ... and add one I haven't seen mentioned yet: Earth 2. Tim Curry at his absolute creepy best.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I thought they released that info


I didn't watch it, but I'm pretty sure you are right. Seems like I read people here complaining about the revelation and how contrived it was.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I thought they released that info


They said that the ending was still "fluid" and wasn't definite yet, but they released an extremely undetailed and disappointing answer as to who it was "as of the last bit of writing".


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Space: Above & Beyond


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

The Job


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

Star Trek.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Andy Richter Controls the Universe
Wonderfalls

I think both of those were just cancelled fairly abruptly which pissed me off the most. "Richter" kind of hung around for a little while in odd slots but then just dropped off the schedule. At least we have a decent DVD set of "Wonderfalls."


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Andy Richter Controls the Universe
Arrested Development (one of the funniest shows ever)
My So Called Life
A Year in the Life
Unscripted


----------



## Werd2406 (Jun 9, 2006)

Third Watch, Reunion


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

FireFly 
Eerie, Indiana
Square Pegs
Arrested Development


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Space: Above & Beyond


...OMG! I was trying to remember the other day what my ex-father-in-law used to say that drove me nuts (well, one of the things he used to say)...he called that show, "Space...Above and Below" 

ARRESTED DEVELOPMENT!

..and I would LOVE to see Jimmy Smits' presidency on The West Wing. He's still a stone cold fox!
GAAH!
FOX!
You cancelled AD! BURN IN HELL FOX! :down: :down: :down:


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Arrested development I am still bitter over it because IMO it was the best casted and writen show ever.

Firefly
the pretender
Dead like me


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

TiVo Mel said:


> I totally agree with American Gothic. I great show that few caught onto.


[Someone's at the door.... 

Yeah, some of us caught onto it.

/Makes point to pick up American Gothic's entire series DVD, now availabe at Best Buy, etc.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I'm not mad this next show was cancelled, I'm mad that Rob Morrow left it prematurely: *Northern Exposure*. Another charming, quirky character-centric series. I can only imagine what this show would have looked like in Hi-Def!


I'm not mad about Rob Morrow leaving, but I am mad about how they finished off his character. I thought it was pretty cool how they had him evolve from one extreme to the other, but I thought it was cheap to have him suddenly switch back to the same charcter he was in the 1st episode.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

Enrique said:


> I see some of you here list Freaks & Geeks what is it about that show you liked?


I liked how the characters and dialogue felt more genuine than in any other teen show I'd ever watched. The geeks felt like normal junior high kids that I would have been friends with in school. Most shows would have made them into over the top stereotypes.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

I ditto most all of the shows mentioned. But for the networks to release these unfinished shows on DVD is an insult! :down:


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Reunion. I'm really mad that the show won't be on DVD, either.


----------



## amcanzo (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned *Alien Nation* - another Fox show that was cancelled way too early - they did run a few "feature" movies to try and wrap things up, but I really liked the show!

Also *Tru Calling* and *Quantum Leap*


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

As others have mentioned:

Angel
Firefly
SportsNight
Love Monkey


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

TiVo Steve said:


> I ditto most all of the shows mentioned. But for the networks to release these unfinished shows on DVD is an insult! :down:


Why is it an insult?


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Of course "Arrested Development", I am currently re-watching "Freeks and Geeks" via Netflix, also not mentioned was "Keene Eddie", one of the best shows on Television IMHO.

Bill


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

lodica1967 said:


> I'm going to have to give Firefly another try. I saw one episode when it was on TV. I must have missed something. I'll add it to Netflix and try it again.
> 
> So many of you loved it, must be better than I thought!
> 
> L


Ya gotta watch it in order, Fox aired them all scrambled, bad thing to do with a linear storyline.


----------



## bullitt (Feb 13, 2002)

I just bought the DVD Box Set for entire series, I loved this show.



scoblitz said:


> Nowhere Man
> 
> Almost made me stop watching TV for good...


----------



## jkbird59 (Feb 18, 2005)

man from u.n.c.l.e.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

AD
Action
Early Edition
Brooklyn Bridge


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Homefront


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Jake In Progress


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Space: Above & Beyond


Beat me to it!

One of the few DVD purchasing decisions I simply do not regret.


----------



## voidptr (Feb 8, 2002)

Nowhere Man
Legend (Although it freed RDA up for SG-1, so I guess it's excuseable)
Sports Night
Tru Calling


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

wprager said:


> Arrested Development
> American Gothic (I hear there were several unaired episodes still kicking around)
> Harsh Realm
> Millennium (cancelling a show called "Millennium" in 1999 sucks)
> ...


Wow! We have very similar tastes. I didn't think that anyone would have renenbered American Gothic. That was great (another Shaun Cassidy show like Invasion). Millenium was one of my favorites as well. Like you said, killed in 1999 and the lame "finale" done as a crossover in The X-Files was not very satisfying.

Harsh Realm, Sports Night. These were great shows killed before their time.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Keen Eddie

(And a lot of the previously mentioned)


----------



## the new guy (Oct 29, 2004)

Stuff people already mentioned:

Millennium
Space: Above & Beyond
Firefly
Arrested Development
Andy Richter Controls the Universe
Greg the Bunny
John Doe

Not mentioned yet:

Sledge Hammer!
The Critic
The Tick
Sliders (not counting the butchering it got on SciFi)

Tim


----------



## kensteele (Dec 28, 2002)

dswallow said:


> The Agency (CBS)
> American Dreams (NBC)
> Angel (WB)
> The Book of Daniel (NBC)
> ...


The first day I saw Surface I knew it wouldn't last long. :down: And I called Invasion also. The rest are pretty good.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Homefront


Yes! Add this to my list too... I had forgotten all about this gem, but I do remember being pissed when it was cancelled!


----------



## Deja-vue (Nov 3, 2002)

Farscape
Firefly


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

In no particular order:
Firefly (ok, this is probably number one )
Farscape
Odyssey 5
Space Above and Beyond
Enterprise (especially after they started retooling it!)
Alien Nation
Crusade

I guess I'm just a sci-fi kinda guy.


----------



## Trackellalouise (Sep 22, 2004)

_Jack & Bobby_, and actually, we were into _Commander in Chief_.


----------



## sbelew (Mar 13, 2005)

Wanted (TNT)
John Doe (Fox)
Firefly (Fox)

Many more over the years, Miami Vice was probably the biggest one for me. The movie coming out soon looks like its gonna be a FUBAR'd mess.


----------



## jgriffithslaw (Dec 7, 2004)

Boomtown is the one I miss the most.


Second the votes for:

Line of Fire
Wanted
Ed
Love Monkey
Eyes


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Many (but not all) of these have already been covered:

Firefly
Wonderfalls
Max Headroom

Spy Game (1997), the post-Cold War spy show created by Ivan Raimi (favorite episode: "What, Micah Worry?") -- I want those four unaired episodes -- grrrrr!
Doctor, Doctor  (1989 - 1981) 
Trainer (1991) (a guilty pleasure to be sure, but it was yanked uncermoniously and was unresolved)

Also wish I had saved some episodes of Space Cases (1996-7) for the Jewel Staite 'baby pictures'. 

I also love Keen Eddie, The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr. and Sports Night, but I acquired the taste after the shows were cancelled. 

Jan


----------



## johnbutler1 (Nov 13, 2002)

maggiemaye (it's late sept and I really should be back at school 32) said:


> Sports Night
> Love Monkey...I loved that show. ABC didnt give it time.


This was going to my response....and maybe add Dead Like Me, and just recently Huff (I freakin HATE showtime)...

And it was CBS that didn't give Love Monkey a chance...not ABC. Luckily VH1 showed the 4 finished Love Monkey episodes that CBS didn't.....


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Firefly
Knight Rider
Airwolf

KD


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

lodica1967 said:


> I'm going to have to give Firefly another try. I saw one episode when it was on TV. I must have missed something. I'll add it to Netflix and try it again.
> 
> So many of you loved it, must be better than I thought!
> 
> L


start at the begining _ I go with the train robbery one. You have to get into the characters to see the greatness underlying the writing and plots.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

American Dreams - They were just starting to ramp up into the good stuff where the teenagers go nuts. great guest music stars - great acting 

what happened ??


----------



## supham (Jan 15, 2003)

Arrested Development
Love Monkey
Homicide: Life on the streets


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

Arrested Development
Kitchen Confidential
Sports Night
Dead Like Me
Action

Watching some of the unaired episode of KC it's a show that was really fun and had great potential. Too bad it aired on the quick to cancel era.


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

Adam 12


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Its funny, I see a trend in this thread. alot of people are saying the same shows. Now did you mean it or was it "oh yeah i loved that show" and you add it to your list?

for me, definatly firefly, dead like me, everwood (this one made me cry), I could throw in MSCL because I used to love that one. Also Brisco, Strange Luck, and many others.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Mod Squad (MMmmmm....Michael Cole)
Man from U.N.C.L.E. (MMmmmm....David McCallum)
Girl from U.N.C.L.E. (MMmmmm....Noel Harrison)
Here Come the Brides (MMmmmm....David Soul)

OK, my anger has had time to cool a bit about those, but not these...

Joan of Arcadia (Not that many cute guys, but great show)
Love Monkey (Ditto)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Firefly
Dead Like Me (more mad that they changed producers and season 2 was not as good as season 1)


I am not upset about AD I think FOX did everything they could to give that show a chance they just could not let a show that was expensive to make and kept losing money stay on the air. They gave the show 50+ episodes to find an audience and it never did. My only regret is that they never put it on after American Idol.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

Love Monkey for me also. I thought is was the best new show I had seen for awhile. It was also quite different than any show that was on.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

serumgard said:


> I'd like to say Sports Night, but I thought that had a decent ending, so my most bothersome one was probably Undeclared.


I agree with both of yours and have to add in My So Called Life. Recently, although more of a bad guilty pleasure, would be Reunion.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

lodica1967 said:


> Are you still upset about a good show being cut short? Somethings you just never completely recover from.
> 
> For me it was MY SO CALLED LIFE. They canceled it for some lame a$$ Mark Harmon show that lasted all of 5 episodes.
> 
> ...


I started a SP of it last week because of recommendations here, but I couldn't get past half-way thru the pilot episode.

Oh, thanks for the spoiler. Now I really don't want to watch it!


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Andy Richter Controls the Universe
A Nero Wolfe Mystery


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

James at 15.

Burn in hell NBC!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Deadwood


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

I rarely get pissed about cancelled shows. I guess I know how to pick them . But still, I was pretty upset when Love Monkey was canceled and then moved to VH1 to air the remaining episodes. I couldnt even say why I liked that show, I just did! The name must have been one of its problems, because no-one wanted to take me seriously when I suggested a show called Love Monkey

However Invasion got me really pissed off! Sure, the show got a bit slow in the midseason, but they nailed the final nail on the coffin when they took that 4 week hiatus. Does anyone know if there are any plans to wrap things up?



> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Alien Nation - another Fox show that was cancelled way too early


Funny that you should mention this show, in the early 90s my fraternity house received a phone call from a local Fox affiliate looking for 6 guys to dress up as pregnant aliens and give out fliers for this show in the Downtown-Crossing (Boston). It was a fun 2 hour gig (paid $50) and they let us keep the scalp masks . I liked that movie and then the show, but I was getting tired of it toward the end


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TiVo'Brien said:


> James at 15.
> 
> Burn in hell NBC!


I forgot all about that one; I loved that show.

http://www.tv.com/james-at-15/show/865/summary.html
http://www.retrocrush.com/archive2004/james/


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

A couple years ago there were two shows about guys in their 30's that went back in time to themselves in HS. What were those shows?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

21 Jump Street?


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Gilligans Island
Kolchak The Night Stalker
Original Dr Who
Original Kate and Leo The Screen Savers


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Police Squad
Battlestar Galactica (original)
The Jackie Thomas Show

My wife would add Titans, an Aaron Spelling soap from five or six years ago. Got axed after 10 or so episodes and she was really enjoying it.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

rkester said:


> Its funny, I see a trend in this thread. alot of people are saying the same shows. Now did you mean it or was it "oh yeah i loved that show" and you add it to your list?


I "me too'd" on one show, Homefront, because I had completely forgotten about it! I really *was* pissed when it was cancelled, but this show had no "buzz" and was barely on ABC's radar screen, so I'm surprised but pleased someone else even mentioned it.

(I also should have added Farscape to my list, because I was fuming at the cancellation and the surprise ending. So that's one more "me too".)


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

DougF said:


> Police Squad
> Battlestar Galactica (original)
> The Jackie Thomas Show
> 
> My wife would add Titans, an Aaron Spelling soap from five or six years ago. Got axed after 10 or so episodes and she was really enjoying it.


Oh, I forgot about Titans, we watched that one to and hated the fact that it was canceled. At about that same time Hyperion Bay was also one that bugged us.

Also (in addition to several named already):
The Young Americans

The Days - I let my wife get me into this one and was really liking it right about the time it was canceled

Kindred the Embraced (can't blame the networks for this one, the lead vampire was decapitated in a motorcycle accident...weird huh?)

Class of '96 - I was WAY pissed about this one. I've still never gotten over it because the dang thing won't re-air or come out on DVD so I can get it. I was recording it (was in college) but lost several shows due to bad signal or my roommates changing the channel on the cable box. Plus the quality of even the ep's I have are horrible.

Key West - aired alongside Class of '96

Oh, I almost forgot:
Happy Family - with John Larroquette - that show was freaking hilarious and the casting was perfect.

And my wife will also kill me if I don't include Married to the Kelly's. She adored this show mostly because of how close it hit to home. For me it was a little cathartic since I could watch it and go "at least I don't have it THAT bad". LOL


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Futurama.

But it's coming back!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

rkester said:


> Its funny, I see a trend in this thread. alot of people are saying the same shows. Now did you mean it or was it "oh yeah i loved that show" and you add it to your list?...


I'm hurt...no one "me too'd" on the show I listed....Cop Rock.


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

I guess I can see why two of mine were cancelled.... I didn't see anyone else mention them! 

Roswell
Dark Angel


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jeetkunedo said:


> I guess I can see why two of mine were cancelled.... I didn't see anyone else mention them!
> 
> Roswell
> Dark Angel


Dark Angel was mentioned here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4217157#post4217157
Roswell was mentioned here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4217144#post4217144


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

dswallow said:


> Dark Angel was mentioned here:
> Roswell was mentioned here:


Thanks! Now I don't feel so alone. Instead, I feel like maybe I skim too quickly.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I kind of liked Do Over, and I don't recall seeing it mentioned earlier.

I agree with a number of the shows that people have listed here.

But I'm really annoyed about the Babylon 5 sequal, Crusade. It was a bit rough getting started, but looking at the plot twist planned for the rest of season 1, it got cut off way too early. 
Burn in Hell <Insert Network Here>TNT


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

In addition to those mentioned, I'll submit Grounded For Life.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Thought of a couple more recent ones.

Fastlane
Hidden Hills


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Battlebots. And it was canceled about 1 month after I got my TiVo. TiVo made the show so much better, and then it was gone! (*sob*)


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

UNSCREWED With Martin Sargent.


----------



## KY Blue (Jan 27, 2005)

Boomtown
Sports Night
Dragnet


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

thenightfly42 said:


> Battlebots. And it was canceled about 1 month after I got my TiVo. TiVo made the show so much better, and then it was gone! (*sob*)


Yes! I actually went to the filming of the 2nd season when it was in Las Vegas!

EDIT: Maybe it wasn't the 2nd season...it was 2000 though.


----------



## Ohhbother (Jan 14, 2002)

Firefly
American Dreams
Joan of Arcadia
The West Wing
Freaks and Geeks

Loved them all. American Dreams and Firefly hurt the most, though. Still wonder where those stories would have gone...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I'm hurt...no one "me too'd" on the show I listed....Cop Rock.


Yeah, no one "me to'd" )) one of my choices, either: *Now and Again*. A liely reason it only lasted one season!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

American Gladiators


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

These have almost all been mentioned by others, but my list would consist of, in no particular order:

Early Edition
Everwood
Firefly
Joan of Arcadia
Odyssey 5
Roswell
Tru Calling
Wonderfalls
Dark Angel
Now and Again
VR5
Strange Luck
The Adventures of Briscoe County Jr.
John Doe
Nero Wolfe
Mystery Science Theater 3000
Pretender
Alien Nation
The Tick
Crusade
The Time Tunnel
Ellery Queen
Jonny Quest

Yes, some of these were pretty bad (the Time Tunnel) but I was younger and less discriminating then. They entertained me, and I was upset THEN about their loss. I recorded MST3k every week, and I have many of them still on tape (somewhere).


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Has no one mentioned Twin Peaks??


----------



## shaunrose (Sep 13, 2001)

Line of Fire
Boomtown
Freaks & Geeks
Undeclared
Commander in Chief
Mancuso FBI
Jack & Bobby
Arrested Development
Eyes
Sports Nite
Andy Richter


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Has no one mentioned Twin Peaks??


No.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

John Doe - How could they network leave us hanging like that at the end?!

Keen Eddie - His room mate was "special"

Ed - Just like the characters


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

One show that really upset me when it was cancelled, but I have watched WAY too many times since then, was "Wiseguy" starring Ken Wahl. Probably one of my first "appointment TV" shows. I sure would have liked to see that one continue.

Lots of guys that went on to be good regulars in other shows, including Fred Thompson and Paul Guilfoyle.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Sports Night


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Joan, Carnivale, & Firefly.


And seeing as it is the last season for Deadwood, you can add that one too.


----------



## kbsweets (Jul 24, 2006)

Pissed when they were canceled:

Max Headroom (happy to see one other person misses this show--great show, but you had to see the end of it coming; any show that put networks in such a bad light would not last)
Reunion
Threshold
My So-Called Life
Jack & Bobby
Love Monkey

Got into after they were canceled and pissed that they were:
Firefly
Arrested Development
Angel (final ep was a letdown--so many more places this could have gone)


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

jeetkunedo said:


> I guess I can see why two of mine were cancelled.... I didn't see anyone else mention them!


Actually my post with "Popular" and "Cupid" is currently holding that dishonor. 

I'll second "Fastlane"....loved that show!


----------



## Johnny Dazzle (Jun 4, 2005)

The only time I got pissed a show got cancelled was in the early 80's when Soap, Taxi, and WKRP got cancelled within a year or two of each other. Even though those shows all lasted about 5 years, they still got cancelled way too soon, especially Taxi, whose writing had not been better than it was the last year. 

Since then, I've realized that most people don't watch the same shows I do, for whatever reason, and it's completely out of my control. Enjoy your favorites while they last.


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

John Doe


----------



## tsings31 (Dec 13, 2003)

Earth2
Commander In Chief 
Carnivale
Space:Above and Beyond
Millenium
Boomtown
Crusade
American Gothic


----------



## Mike10 (Mar 1, 2006)

Marco said:


> Futurama.
> 
> But it's coming back!


Actually it now looks like Comedy Central is only airing the straight to DVD movies
but they will be split into half hour episodes

And the only shows that I am still pissed off about is

Angel and Arrested Develpment


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

Firefly
Arrested Development
Futurama
The ScreenSavers


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Third Watch


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Star Trek
Dead Like Me
WCW (well more that Turner sold it)


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

ScubaCat said:


> Man from U.N.C.L.E. (MMmmmm....David McCallum)


If you aren't watching NCIS, you should be.

Season 1 is out on DVD, and Season 2 is scheduled for later this year.

I'm just saying.

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> But I'm really annoyed about the Babylon 5 sequal, Crusade. It was a bit rough getting started, but looking at the plot twist planned for the rest of season 1, it got cut off way too early.
> Burn in Hell <Insert Network Here>TNT


Crusade and Firefly really belong in a separate category of their own, for shows which we wish had been aired in the proper order AND not mucked with by the people at the network AND not cancelled. 

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

How could I have forgotten one of the best cartoons of all time?

REBOOT!

Jan


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Earth2 (didn't last long at all)


----------



## jkbird59 (Feb 18, 2005)

eyes tim daly show two seasons ago


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Land of the Lost


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

As a lot have already mentioned, I'm still pretty sore about ANGEL. They had already wrote over half that last season and they didn't get the benefit BUFFY did to having a whole season catered towards a finale.

There was also a show on the old FAMILY CHANNEL called THE NEW ADVENTURES OF ZORO! Man I loved that show! It may have been their planned series finale, but the last episode Diago was about to let his dad know he was Zoro and the episode was over and no more new episodes every came after that. I was heart broken and I think I was only like 12 at the time.

And just because I know how to hold a grudge for a REALLY long time, I'm still VERY bitter over the cancelation of SHE-RA PRINCESS OF POWER! I woke up one Saturday morning and she was just gone  I'm holding out hope for a DVD release since the He-Man series seems to be doing good on DVD.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Third Watch
West Wing
In Justice
Karen Sisco
Boomtown


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

darthrsg said:


> UNSCREWED With Martin Sargent.


Can we add canceld networks as well...I miss a lot of stuff from TechTV.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I guess I'm in the minority that loved the Angel finale.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority that loved the Angel finale.


I'm not saying I hated the finale. I'm saying I would have much rather seen a whole season built up to the final epic battle of good vs evil...much like we got to see with Buffy. When season 5 started I had every hope that they would realize Wolferman Heart was manipulating them and they'd go back to their beloved hotel. Fred would be there...her and Wes would be planning a wedding. Cordy would still be discovering her new powers as a higher being instead of being trapped in a coma and then killed off. Since they didn't get word that they would be canceled until there were only a few episodes left in the season, they had to do some quick manuvering and the finale seemed very rushed.

The thing I remember pissing me off the most was getting the news that it would be the last season and the very next episode was the one where Angel turned into a mupet. That was probably one of my least favorite episodes in Angel history.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

unicorngoddess said:


> The thing I remember pissing me off the most was getting the news that it would be the last season and the very next episode was the one where Angel turned into a mupet. That was probably one of my least favorite episodes in Angel history.


I loved the puppet episode, it was fun.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Langree said:


> I loved the puppet episode, it was fun.


I'm glad I'm not the only one...


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Angel's puppet episode reminded me of another show that never had a chance... Lost on Earth.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Langree said:


> I loved the puppet episode, it was fun.


I might have enjoyed it more but I just tie that episode to the news of it being Angel's last season and it doesn't hold good memories for me. I mean, I've seen the reruns of it on TNT and it cracks me up but it will always remind me of getting that news that it would be the last season for Angel.


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> One show that really upset me when it was cancelled, but I have watched WAY too many times since then, was "Wiseguy" starring Ken Wahl. Probably one of my first "appointment TV" shows. I sure would have liked to see that one continue.
> 
> Lots of guys that went on to be good regulars in other shows, including Fred Thompson and Paul Guilfoyle.


Funny, I just read this thread for the first time (from the beginning) and as I'm reading, I'm thinking Wiseguy...nobody's mentioned Wiseguy. Then BOOM...I hit this post. But (like with many shows), the stories just weren't compelling any more. And Ken Wahl started acting like a jerk on the set. So they just wrapped it. But the first season (the Sonny Steelgrave and Mel Profitt arcs) was incredible. The second season was okay (Dead Dog Records?). I don't recall the storylines after that.

I was mad about the following (all mentioned):
Wonderfalls
The Critic
Andy Richter
Arrested Development
The Job
SportsNight
Line of Fire
Boomtown
Futurama (I know, I know...it's coming back)
Freaks and Geeks
Undeclared
Reunion (probably good they cancelled it based on the ending they were planning)

Not mentioned (not a great show, but at least give us some closure): Heist

And another not mentioned, but to be honest, I'm not really surprised it didn't last: Oliver Beene


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I think in a lot of these cases, it's not THAT the series was cancelled, it was HOW it was cancelled.

A good example of this is Angel. The WB held a huge cast party for the 100th episode, and the head honchos were there praising the show and the cast and saying how it would have a long future on the network, blah, blah, blah - all lying completely through their teeth, because as it turned out the decision was already made at that point to cancel the series. Then, the network had the GALL to have that "Thank you to the cast and crew of Angel... from your FRIENDS at the WB" bumper/commercial during the final episode. Pfft. What friends?

Sports Night was another one. It was getting good ratings and emmy and golden globe noms... then abruptly cancelled. I particularly like the swipe at ABC written into the last script... "If you can't make money with 'Sports Night,' you need to get out of the money making business."

Dark Angel was one of those shows that the network toyed with until the nth hour... never actually cancelling it, and making noises like it would be renewed... until the final Fall schedule came out, and it just wasn't there. I believe that's how the cast and crew found out that they were out of a job... they weren't told, they had to find out by reading the industry rags.

So on, and so forth. The series that run, then get cancelled in a nice orderly way aren't as hard to handle. It's the ones where the network or the studios seemingly go out of their way to screw with the show that really hurt.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

- Flo

- Fish

- Manimal

- SuperTrain


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm still pissed that Mad About You is gone. I hated the crappy ending (well, not the very end but the leading up to the end if that makes sense).


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> A good example of this is Angel. The WB held a huge cast party for the 100th episode, and the head honchos were there praising the show and the cast and saying how it would have a long future on the network, blah, blah, blah - all lying completely through their teeth, because as it turned out the decision was already made at that point to cancel the series. Then, the network had the GALL to have that "Thank you to the cast and crew of Angel... from your FRIENDS at the WB" bumper/commercial during the final episode. Pfft. What friends?


That's the point I was trying to make. I mean, I know all good things have to come to an end. I was a HUGE Charmed fan as well. Sometimes the networks seem to not care about fans of certain shows at all. WB couldn't give us an answer on Charmed. Would the 7th season be the last??? The writer had no choice but to write a series finale that he could also keep open ended in case The WB did pick it up for an 8th. And it did. It's like the networks don't understand. If you've been a fan of a show for quite a few years, you would like to see your show end in a satisfying type way. So when Charmed went into the 8th season they wrote it as the last season so we had a pretty satisfying ending. Angel got the ax when there was only like 10 episodes left of the last season and Jos said he had to entirely re-write the last 5 episodes or so to at least give fans closure. Closure is a good thing to have when a series gets canceled. It keeps you less pissed off that your favorite show has come to an end.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Sports Night
Sliders
Star Trek:TNG (not sure if cancelled, just pissed it went off the air)
Airwolf
Falco
The Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## lmk911 (Dec 17, 2000)

Homicide: Life of the Streets
Boomtown
The Agency
In Justice
Sports Night
Mr. Sterling
Early Edition
Franks Place
Now & Again
Touching Evil
Karen Sisco
Keen Eddie
Book of Daniel
The Job
Haunted 
Reboot
Outer Limits - Showtime


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> If you aren't watching NCIS, you should be.
> 
> Season 1 is out on DVD, and Season 2 is scheduled for later this year.
> 
> ...


No, I've never seen NCIS. I'm not a big fan of all the murder mystery shows, but if David McCallum is in it, I'll make an exception. Is he on every week or just sometimes?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

ScubaCat said:


> No, I've never seen NCIS. I'm not a big fan of all the murder mystery shows, but if David McCallum is in it, I'll make an exception. Is he on every week or just sometimes?


His charactor is Dr. Donald "Ducky" Mallard, the medical examiner for the NCIS team. So while there might be an occasional episode that he isn't in, but he is a regular cast member and should be in (almost) every episode.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

ScubaCat said:


> No, I've never seen NCIS. I'm not a big fan of all the murder mystery shows, but if David McCallum is in it, I'll make an exception. Is he on every week or just sometimes?


He's a series regular, on every week. Ducky, even.

At ths risk of starting something, I would say NCIS is somewhat like CSI, in that there is a crime of some type and the team has to solve it, but NCIS has a much bigger sense of humor about itself and its characters. You are almost sure to smile a few times each episode. 

ETA: Boy do I type slow. There was no new post above mine just a moment ago, only the post I was responding to!


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks guys! TiVo is set to record the next three episodes of NCIS for a trial run. 

It will be good to see Illya again (especially without that snooty Napoleon Solo)!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

ScubaCat said:


> Thanks guys! TiVo is set to record the next three episodes of NCIS for a trial run.
> 
> It will be good to see Illya again (especially without that snooty Napoleon Solo)!


NCIS is all about the characters, not so much about the puzzle.

The next episode to air is Friday the 28th -- and peeking at the episode title, I can say, yep, you'll see Ducky all right. 

IMHO, McCallum's performance in this series is superb. I hope you'll like the show.

Jan


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

Arrested Development
Futurama....but I guess it's coming back...for a while anyway
Surface, I'll miss the laughs
Odyssey 5
The X-Files...I'm not so much pissed that they ended it, I'm just pissed at the crappy way they slowly let it die.


----------



## mirosco (Mar 1, 2002)

Farscape!


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

Wonderfalls
Carnivale
Tru Calling
Surface
Farscape
Keen Eddie


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority that loved the Angel finale.


Add me to the list. It so perfectly and succinctly categorized Angel's journey through the world.... that Evil would always exist, Good would always exist, and the fight between the two never ends. The outcome isn't the issue, it's the fight itself.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Skittles said:


> Add me to the list. It so perfectly and succinctly categorized Angel's journey through the world.... that Evil would always exist, Good would always exist, and the fight between the two never ends. The outcome isn't the issue, it's the fight itself.


Oh, I agree, it was a great finale. But the next season could've been even better.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mirosco said:


> Farscape!


You know, had they not filmed "Peacekeeper Wars," I would've included Farscape... but that movie/miniseries (whatever you want to call it) really did a great job of wrapping the series. I'm at peace with the end of Farscape.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Homicide, Life On The Streets


NBC always buried it on Fridays, canceled it, then started a Law and Order EVERY FRICKIN NIGHT OF THE WEEK, none of the versions, of which are even half the show Homicide was.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> You know, had they not filmed "Peacekeeper Wars," I would've included Farscape... but that movie/miniseries (whatever you want to call it) really did a great job of wrapping the series. I'm at peace with the end of Farscape.


I'm stll pissed that the Peacekeeper Wars mini-series "cancelled" a couple of Farscape characters I really liked!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Nowhere Man
John Doe (Thx "Kyle XY" for _kinda_ continuing with that idea)
Firefly
Farscape
Keen Eddie
Heist
2 Stupid Dogs (not prime time, I know...)

I would write a list of shows that I hope do NOT get cancelled, but then I'm afraid I'd jinx them. That said, I'm kind-of excited about the new fall shows. I really hope that Tivo releases the Series 3 in time!


----------



## kbsweets (Jul 24, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> And just because I know how to hold a grudge for a REALLY long time, I'm still VERY bitter over the cancelation of SHE-RA PRINCESS OF POWER! I woke up one Saturday morning and she was just gone  I'm holding out hope for a DVD release since the He-Man series seems to be doing good on DVD.


SHE-RA rocked! :up: And when they did the cross-over episdoes with HE-MAN: :up: as well.

I can't say I'm upset about it being canceled as I stopped watching before it did, but had I still been watching, I would have the grudge to this day. I feel your pain.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

drew2k said:


> I'm stll pissed that the Peacekeeper Wars mini-series "cancelled" a couple of Farscape characters I really liked!


Granted, and I whole-heartedly agree. But I'm sort of used to that... it was a very Joss Whedon-like move.


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

How did I forget Homicide?!? 
Also Twin Peaks
and to a slightly lesser extent

Sex and the City


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Just gone through all seven pages after stumbling on the thread. Someone earlier mentioned (sorry, don't remember who, not going back 'cause I soon have to get busy) that "are you really pissed, or just adding it to your list?" (paraphrased).
I kind of find this cathartic; and, just because the list is long, it's still OK to be pissed about so many.

Ones I've seen already mentioned:
Action
Alien Nation
Arrested Development
Andy Richter Controls the Universe
Commander in Chief
Cupid
Dead Like Me
Early Edition
Jake 2.0
John Doe
Karen Sisco
Line of Fire - David Paymer was brilliant; IMHO, much scarier than Tony Soprano!
Love Monkey
Max Headroom
Nero Wolfe
The Tick
Wonderfalls

Ones I've not seen previously mentioned:
Father of the Pride - I recommend to get it on DVD
The Flash
Vengeance Unlimited - wish I could get it on DVD

And, a word about NCIS: well-mentioned here, even though it's not cancelled. Great sense of humor about itself. Favorite dialog exchange, in year 2:

Sorry, murgatroyd, I cannot find info on how to add spoiler tags. It's been a long day, and I'm going home now, so please allow the spoiler warning you added, to suffice.

Sorry, anyone else who suffered the spoiler; I thought it wouldn't be much of a big deal, because it was such an old episode. Please refer to following message for the joke. Sorry, I don't remember which episode it was - probably about half-way through season 2.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

willbhome said:


> And, a word about NCIS: well-mentioned here, even though it's not cancelled. Great sense of humor about itself. Favorite dialog exchange, in year 2:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


And now you've ruined the joke for the people who haven't seen that episode yet. How about putting in some spoiler tags?

Jan


----------



## yoV6cam (Dec 28, 2001)

Dead Like Me
Greg the Bunny
Wonderfalls


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm sure there are more, but the recent ones that stick in my mind right now are:

Firefly
Wonderfalls
Carnivale
Invasion (this one really bites)
Sports Night
Birds of Prey

I loved Dead Like Me the first season, but felt it went downhill seriously the second year, and it was probably best put out of its misery. Felt much the same about Dark Angel.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Magnum P.I.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Monty Python's Flying Circus
Fawlty Towers
Garfield Goose
Romper Room


----------



## tony touch (Jul 16, 2004)

Saved by the Bell: The College Years
Undeclared (yes, I love college shows)
Craig Kilborn


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

willbhome said:


> Sorry, murgatroyd, I cannot find info on how to add spoiler tags. It's been a long day, and I'm going home now, so please allow the spoiler warning you added, to suffice.
> 
> Sorry, anyone else who suffered the spoiler; I thought it wouldn't be much of a big deal, because it was such an old episode. Please refer to following message for the joke. Sorry, I don't remember which episode it was - probably about half-way through season 2.


Yes, it was an old episode, but earlier in the thread I was recommending NCIS to someone who had *not seen it at all* so it is a new episode to that person.

Spoiler tags work like this (to do a real spoiler, remove the spaces between the brackets and the word spoiler):

[ spoiler ] stuff you want to hide goes here [ /spoiler ]

NCIS hijack over. Apologies, everyone. 

Jan


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

kbsweets said:


> SHE-RA rocked! :up: And when they did the cross-over episdoes with HE-MAN: :up: as well.
> 
> I can't say I'm upset about it being canceled as I stopped watching before it did, but had I still been watching, I would have the grudge to this day. I feel your pain.


Well, for anyone else that cares, after posting my upset over the loss of SHE-RA I decided to check if there were any updates about the upcoming DVD. In fact, the DVD was released just last week! The Best of She-Ra is now available on DVD and includes the feature length film The Secret of the Sword. I couldn't be more happy


----------



## MikeD99 (Nov 11, 2005)

I miss a lot of the really wierd summer replacement shows that were never picked up after the summer. 

Quark
Bakersfield PD

And the one featuring a girl who was discovered by her married boyfriend while being a mermaid at a roadside attraction in Fla. The married boyfriend was called "big" (with a southern accent).

Mike D.


----------



## TRD_Dan (Oct 13, 2005)

That show on ABC called Eyes looked like it would have been great, if they'd only given it a chance.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Thank you, murgatroyd! I won't make that mistake again, thanks to you.


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

There is something to be said for going out with dignity. West Wing did just that. As for the shows that I'll miss: Jack and Bobby, Book of Daniel, Everwood, Star Trek Enterprise (ya ya, it may have been lame but I liked it). Of course there were many series over the decades that I liked but in some cases the actors are all dead now so wouldn't make sense to bring back.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Canceled before their time and they're still on my season pass list just in case:

* Line of Fire
* Boomtown

Canceled at the right time but I still miss:

* Wiseguy. Sonny Steelgrave and Mel Profit - what more can I say??

Probably a bad show but I still wanted to see more of it:

* Pacific Palisades.


----------



## Jasoco (Mar 30, 2004)

Dead Like Me
Arrested Development

But mainly Dead Like Me. Dammit, that show broke the mould! And it never got a proper ending! At least AD had a finale. DLM was cancelled between seasons. Then all the characters split up in different directions and shows (Or lives) to pretty much assure the fans it's never coming back.

Sucks too. Ellen Muth was kinda cute.


----------



## AzDave (Dec 30, 2005)

Arrested Development of course.

Also, though it's been gone for a long time now, Chicago Sons (which also starred Jason Bateman). 

Was anyone else a fan of that show? I thought it was great despite being a short lived program.


----------



## FiftyoneFifty (May 16, 2006)

Anyone remember the cartoon _Family Dog?_ (1993) I was a kid when that was on, glued to the tv. I found the trailer: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105996/trailers-screenplay-E21583-10-2
Lasted one season, ten episodes

I second MST3K and Wonder Years.

Adding:
Working (Fred Savage, 1997, especially the episode Danica McKellar guests)


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

lodica1967 said:


> For me it was MY SO CALLED LIFE. They canceled it for some lame a$$ Mark Harmon show that lasted all of 5 episodes.
> 
> Great writing, acting and of course an unfinished story line. Did she choose bad boy Jordan Catalano or geeky yet lovable Brian? I'm still pissed that I'll never know.


I think all my shows have been mentioned, but MSCL is at the top of the list for me as well. Absolutely brilliant show, and ABC didn't have the decency to let it finish the season before ending it. It's so great that the repeats are still running on the Nog channel, more than ten years later.

In fact, ABC (aka Always Be Canceling) was the network that canceled most of my favorite brilliant-but-canceled shows:

_Homefront
Cupid
Karen Sisco
Sports Night
Relativity_ (Has that been mentioned? I guess that explains why it was canceled if nobody even remembers it.)

_Freaks & Geeks_ & _Arrested Development_ would also be on my list. At least Fox gave AD a decent chance, but NBC killed F&G by moving it around, pre-empting it and dumping it on Saturday nights. It never stood a chance.

For everyone who mentioned _Dead Like Me_ and _Wonderfalls_, I really hope you're watching _Veronica Mars_ now, because without more viewers, it's soon going to end up with the same fate. VM gets compared a lot to both those shows and the heroine has a similar sensibility.



atrac said:


> Thank GOD that Popular has made it to DVD, but alas, Cupid has not.


Rob Thomas (creator of _Cupid_ and _Veronica Mars_) was recently asked at Comic-Con about any plans to bring _Cupid_ to DVD, and it looks like it's never going to happen.  He said he thought that since Jeremy Piven's higher profile recently b/c of _Entourage_, it might happen, but the studio has shown no interest.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> Rob Thomas (creator of _Cupid_ and _Veronica Mars_) was recently asked at Comic-Con about any plans to bring _Cupid_ to DVD, and it looks like it's never going to happen.  He said he thought that since Jeremy Piven's higher profile recently b/c of _Entourage_, it might happen, but the studio has shown no interest.


Thank you for that update. That's terrible news. I was hoping because of the popularity of "Veronica Mars" that they also would have released it.

Well, with no sign of Paula Marshall's career soaring any time soon, blech....time to buy a bootleg off of eBay!


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Firefly!
> (BURN IN HELL, FOX!!!!!)
> 
> And Angel as well.....


Totally agree with him. Also Odessy 5 pisses me off.


----------



## rberry88 (Jul 6, 2003)

Party of Five -- Lacey Chabert and Neve Campbell yummmm


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

At the moment, I can only think of four:

Tick
Firefly
Everwood
Wonderfalls

(As I haven't read the entire thread, I don't know if these have already been mentioned. But, they're my contribution)


----------



## Postalemaniac (Jul 30, 2006)

Yo are u guys serious that Surface and Invasion got canceled  ? Those were almost the best 2 shows on TV...and i was waiting for them to start back up but havent see them all summer. /confirm?


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

Postalemaniac said:


> Yo are u guys serious that Surface and Invasion got canceled  ? Those were almost the best 2 shows on TV...and i was waiting for them to start back up but havent see them all summer. /confirm?


Yes they're both cancelled.
sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Firefly
Farscape


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Many that have been covered.

Firefly, Enterprise, AD, F&G, Oliver Beene, Futurama, Love Monkey etc.

But not mentioned is the NBC Coupling, and this show (I forget the name) from the mid 90s that had Jon Silverman, and Ernest Borgnine as his doorman, also on NBC. And Cleopatra 2025 (maybe it deserved to be cancelled, but I miss it).


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

classicsat said:


> and this show (I forget the name) from the mid 90s that had Jon Silverman, and Ernest Borgnine as his doorman, also on NBC.


Boston Common?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

thenightfly42 said:


> classicsat said:
> 
> 
> > and this show (I forget the name) from the mid 90s that had Jon Silverman, and Ernest Borgnine as his doorman, also on NBC.
> ...


Nope. classicsat is thinking of "The Single Guy". IMDB is your friend.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

drew2k said:


> Nope. classicsat is thinking of "The Single Guy". IMDB is your friend.


Ah yes, right. That slot for "right after Friends" kept changing, and they all blur together after a while...


----------



## borther (Jan 22, 2004)

Arrested Development and Heist


----------



## lmk911 (Dec 17, 2000)

Gideon's Crossing


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

The Good Life


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TRD_Dan said:


> That show on ABC called Eyes looked like it would have been great, if they'd only given it a chance.


Agreed - Eyes had a lot of potential.

Tim Daly will be in The Nine this fall. Hope it lasts a little longer if it's good.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Platypus Man! (hehe, sorry couldnt resist)

Hell, best I can tell didnt the entire starting lineup for UPN all get canned in the first year except Voyager?


----------



## Sanjoseguy (Jan 29, 2004)

Firefly. I was astonished when they canceled it. It was interesting, orginal, and totally had me hooked after a couple episodes. 
I'm still baffled about it. 

SJ


----------



## Rob64 (Aug 27, 2005)

I will never forgive HBO for canceling Carnivale...for that matter I will never forgive any of you who did not watch the show...they say it was canceled for a lack of ratings....It was an awsome show


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Friends, I never got tired of it.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Carnivale was definately an odd one for sure. But I kept coming back each week to find out what was up on the show. Sad to see it go but not necessariliy pissed... Six Feet Under is one I was pissed that it ended however.

And did anyone mention the little known scifi western known as Firefly?  ::ducking::


----------



## markbox (May 3, 2004)

Another one for Firefly.

And now that I've read some of this thread... I'm peeved that Surface and Invasion were cancelled (bastids!).

Twin Peaks (if they hadn't messed with the story at the end).

Space: Above and Beyond

Earth II

Enterprise

Commander in Chief

West Wing


----------



## Jasoco (Mar 30, 2004)

Uncle Briggs said:


> Friends, I never got tired of it.


I love Friends. But it was on for 9 years. Though yeah, I could watch it forever.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Jasoco said:


> I love Friends. But it was on for 9 years. Though yeah, I could watch it forever.


There were 10 seasons in 9 years???


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Forgot about _Eyes_ - I was really starting to like that show, and then *poof* it was gone. It had a great vibe to it, and of course the always delicious Laura Leighton...


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

Star Trek

Damn you NBC!!  
Even Spock cried when they got the news...


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

Many of you mentioned Dead Like Me in your lists, so I gave it a try. In the past 10 days I've watched all 29 episodes and I wish I'd seen it earlier. Even though I knew the show was cancelled when I starting watching, I was still sad at the end. It's right up there in my favorite shows now.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Many (but not all) of these have already been covered:
> Doctor, Doctor  (1989 - 1981)


OMG! Someone else remembers Doctor, Doctor!

Wonderfalls 
Dead Like Me
Arrested Development
Joan of Arcadia
Farscape

Less popular choices:
Commander in Chief


----------



## nparker7 (Jan 18, 2006)

Does anyone remember a cop show called High Impact from around '96-'97? It was one of my favorite shows during college but only lasted a season and a half. David Keith, Cole Hauser, Blair Underwood, Lisa Vidal...


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

Sports Night and The West Wing...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

mitkraft said:


> Oh, I forgot about Titans, we watched that one to and hated the fact that it was canceled.


I made a search in the thread for "Titans" just in case, not expecting anyone to have brought it up... and find two people who did! 

I liked that soap a lot, it had everything going for it, IMO. I guess the time wasn't right for a straight-up nighttime soap without irony. Maybe it never will be again.


----------



## Jasoco (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh, let me add Titus and Strangers With Candy, which were probably already added, but just in case.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Jasoco said:


> Oh, let me add Titus and Strangers With Candy, which were probably already added, but just in case.


I'll second Titus... I loved that show.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Firefly!
> (BURN IN HELL, FOX!!!!!)


'bout sums it up


----------



## shysterebel (Jun 18, 2006)

Deadwood.

I'm cancelling HBO and will see the two movies in place of season 4 when they come out on DVD.


----------



## jfjellstad (May 6, 2002)

mitkraft said:


> Kindred the Embraced (can't blame the networks for this one, the lead vampire was decapitated in a motorcycle accident...weird huh?)


Actually, Mark Frankel died after the show was cancelled.

Surprised nobody mentioned Profit yet. Loved that show.
Miss Firefly, and I wished we could JMS' vision of Crusade.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

jfjellstad said:


> Actually, Mark Frankel died after the show was cancelled.
> 
> Surprised nobody mentioned Profit yet. Loved that show.


Thread -search much?


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Cover up


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

flyers088 said:


> Cover up


Was that the Jon-Erik Hexum show that he was working on when he died?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> Was that the Jon-Erik Hexum show that he was working on when he died?


Yep.


----------



## nineatesix (Aug 22, 2000)

Strange Luck


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

rkester said:


> Platypus Man! (hehe, sorry couldnt resist)
> 
> Hell, best I can tell didnt the entire starting lineup for UPN all get canned in the first year except Voyager?


"The Sentinel" actually lasted 3 1/2 seasons... it was the only other series to last past UPN's first season.


----------



## c3po33 (Sep 1, 2002)

My top ten:
1.	Odyssey 5 (SHO)
2.	Sports Night
3.	The Job
4.	Dead Like Me (SHO)
5.	Leap Years (SHO)
6.	Going to California (SHO)
7.	Now & Again
8.	Space Above and Beyond
9.	Deadwood
10.	Peter Benchleys Amazon

No wonder I hate Showtime which you can also add Total Recall 2070 & Stargate SG-1 if Sci-Fi had not picked it up.


----------



## plowsterbabe (Feb 23, 2005)

nparker7 said:


> Does anyone remember a cop show called High Impact from around '96-'97? It was one of my favorite shows during college but only lasted a season and a half. David Keith, Cole Hauser, Blair Underwood, Lisa Vidal...


The show was called High Incident and it was on ABC. It was a pretty good show and the second and final season ended in a cliff-hanger. From what I remembered, it got bounced around on timeslots.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

JYoung said:


> Firefly!
> (BURN IN HELL, FOX!!!!!)
> 
> And Angel as well.....


Yup.

Killed before their time: Firefly, Futurama, Family Guy, The Lone Gunmen, Farscape, Angel, Space: Above and Beyond, Crusade.....Family Guy was revived of course, but did not come back quite as good.....Futurama coming back....Babylon 5 was cancelled then renewed, screwing up the filming of the last two seasons, so not cancelled, but still a victim of the networks....


----------



## purplehays10 (Feb 7, 2007)

No one as mentioned one of (in my mind) Once and Again. not only did ABC cancel it but they kept swithcing the time it came on so the fans never knew when it was coming on. the fans even had to do the advertising for the show, pay for billboards, ads in mags etc. because of this most fans call it: Alphabetical Cancelling Network
then there's Judging Amy i know it when on for a long time but i still miss it. i just wanted amy and bruce together.
No one has mentioned Young Americans or The Bedford Diaries but mid season WB or CW shows with stars that have become big and famous on other shows. to bad the wb didn't see the pontential when they cancelled them. oh and Fearless also a WB or CW show that didn't go on for long. in this case they never aired any part of it. the famous stars on other shows fits here too.
I also miss: Angel (WB), The Mountain (WB), Roswell (WB/UPN), Jack & Bobby (WB), Popular (WB), The Book of Daniel (NBC), Conviction (NBC), Early Edition (CBS), Eyes (ABC), In Justice (ABC), Joan of Arcadia (CBS). Love Monkey (CBS), Tru Calling (FOX). Wonderfalls (FOX), Dark Angel (FOX), Reunion (FOX), Higher Ground (FAM)


----------



## purplehays10 (Feb 7, 2007)

Also Law and Order: Trial by Jury (NBC)


----------



## purplehays10 (Feb 7, 2007)

Diagnosis Murder (CBS)


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Has anyone mentioned The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr.? I've been working my way through the DVDs slowly since Christmas and I love the show. A throwback campy show you can watch with the whole family, fun action, clean humor, good guys who follow their principles and can win every fight without ever killing anyone. Bruce Campbell's greatest role?

Oh, and the world's smartest horse. A mysterious sci-fi plot thread. A truly evil arch nemesis. A son out for revenge. Lord Bowler. Even I can appreciate the beauty and allure of Dixie Cousins. A show truly killed well before its time.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone say Firefly?



I really haven't read the thread yet, but will now.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Firefly
Arrested Development
Boomtown


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm actually kind of glad "Birds of Prey," "Joan of Arcadia," "Tru Calling," and "Dead Like Me" got cancelled.

Now, the odd thing is: I actually have seen every episode of all 4 of those shows. There was something and/or someone I liked in all of them. But I thought "Birds of Prey" wasn't really well thought out, and I didn't like the direction Joan and Tru were going with a similarly powered adversary. To me, "Dead Like Me" also seemed to be losing its way - toward the end, it felt like they were starting to explore pathological cases in the reaper mythos, where the stories were becoming more about the mythos than the characters.. Still, I couldn't tear myself away, so I'm actually glad someone saved me from myself.

Now, "Fame" and "Eight is Enough"... those I wanted to live forever...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Nightmare Cafe, 
Carnivale
Moon over Miami

ok, I said it


----------



## Chester_Lampwick (Jul 19, 2004)

Norm
Men Behaving Badly


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

In this order:

Arrested Development
Sports Night

Can't really say "BURN IN HELL :: insert network here::" about any other series.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Enterprise - People even offered to fund another season and they wouldnt do it :-(
The Lone Gunman 
Just about anything from TechTV and im not talking about the G4 crap!!! 

May G4 exec's burn in HELL!!!!!! For killing that network.


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

john doe, not because it was very good, but it canceled right after a big cliff-hanger.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

hefe said:


> Boomtown


Strongly agree, but even before it was cancelled, I was pissed that they had abandoned the original multi-perspective format.

Keen Eddie.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

mrpope said:


> john doe, not because it was very good, but it canceled right after a big cliff-hanger.


Same for me with The Agency, but I thought that was a good show also.


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

American Dreams and Roswell


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

DougF said:


> Thought of a couple more recent ones.
> 
> Fastlane
> Hidden Hills


DougF - I've been searching the world over for someone who watched *Hidden Hills*. Great show. Funny & smart. NBC never gave it a chance, aired it after reruns of Frazier when nobody was watching Frazier anymore.

Any other *Hidden Hills * fans out there?

I also liked your picks of Police Squad & Batlestar Galactica.

*Police Squad * - way ahead of its time, it should have been re-released when The Naked Gun came out in theaters. Only lasted 4 eps, I believe. I can't find reruns anywhere. I have it in my wishlist, but no hits.

*Battlestar Galactica* - also way ahead of its time. Was too expensive to produce, so they decided the crew would find earth & they created "Battlestar Galactica 1980", which SUCKED!!!!


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Steeler Mike said:


> Any other *Hidden Hills * fans out there?


The wife and I liked Hidden Hills. Unfortunately it was another show where Paula Marshall played a big part and the show got cancelled. She's no Ted McGinley as far as that goes, but she seems to have that failure stink on her. I like her as an actress. I loved Sports Night, and I liked her role there, as brief as it was. Should have known SN was doomed when both she and McGinley guest starred on it.

But Cupid was the show my wife still talks about. Jeremy Pivin played a guy who said he was cupid, Paula Marshall was the shrink that he was sent to see. I thought my wife was going to cry when it got cancelled.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

I liked both Hidden Hills and Paula's other almost unknown show Cupid which also starred Jeremy Piven now starring as Artie on Entourage.

But Paula is the Ted McGinley of female actors though Rena Sofer also has an impressive track record there as well.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Steeler Mike said:


> ...*Police Squad * - way ahead of its time, it should have been re-released when The Naked Gun came out in theaters. Only lasted 4 eps, I believe. I can't find reruns anywhere. I have it in my wishlist, but no hits...


There were six episodes and they are now available on DVD.

http://www.amazon.com/Police-Squad-...pd_bbs_sr_1/105-9663629-8230834?ie=UTF8&s=dvd


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

DougF said:


> There were six episodes and they are now available on DVD.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Police-Squad-...pd_bbs_sr_1/105-9663629-8230834?ie=UTF8&s=dvd


Thanks dude, I'll have to check this out.

Now if only we could get Hidden Hills on DVD.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

Dead Like Me
Boomtown
Roswell

Plus I hate that the Japanese channel stopped showing Sumo wrestling.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I was enjoying Big Day. I'm not so pissed they canceled it as I am that they aren't going to run the final episode.


----------



## skinnyjm (Feb 10, 2005)

I agree, *Arrested Development* was'nt canned by FOX, but was a victim of our fellow American's comically challenged nature.
I also don't blame FOX for ending *That 70's Show*, Topher Grace left and he was the main character! So I blame him.


----------



## calitivo (Dec 6, 2002)

Sports Night
Wonderfalls
Andy Richter Controls the Universe
Freeks and Geeks
Murder in Small Town X


----------



## bluntspoon (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm absolutely stunned only one person has mentioned touching evil in 10 pages.

So i had to make it two. 

Can't buy it on DVD and the only torrents i can find aren't very good quality.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Cop Rock


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I can't believe no one mentioned...

Threshold

But thanks for reminding me about Odyssey 5. 
I heard there were several unaired episodes. I'm going to go check out the DVD and relive it


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

calitivo said:


> Andy Richter Controls the Universe


That was a great show. I was really surprised it didn't catch on.

Another one that some else mentioned was Earth 2. I really liked that one, but I guess it was too quirky and dark for most people.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

bdlucas said:


> Another one that some else mentioned was Earth 2. I really liked that one, but I guess it was too quirky and dark for most people.


I remember watching it when it was on and I remember some of what it was about, but not enough to be mad that it was cancelled. I think I enjoyed it. Probably something I'd check out again on DVD if I came across it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

In no particular order...

Shows no one else has mentioned yet (guess I was the only one watching them... wonder why they were cancelled ):

Push, Nevada
The Lyon's Den
Medical Investigation
Brimstone
Century City
Miss Match
D.C.
Presidio Med
Jack & Jill
The Mole (the one with Anderson Cooper, not the trashy celebrity one)


Shows already mentioned:

American Dreams
Boomtown
Firefly
The Lone Gunmen
Keen Eddie
Wonderfalls
John Doe
Kitchen Confidential
Jack & Bobby
Tru Calling
Ed
Crusade
Millenium
Harsh Realm


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

Threat Matrix 
I enjoyed that show like a hooker enjoys chasing the dragon. I knew it was no good for me, but I kept coming back


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

+1 for Hidden Hills, and especially for Paula Marshall.

I got the Police Squad DVD for Christmas, it was really interesting going back and watching them again, probably for the first time since they were originally on (I was 12 I think?) after having seen The Naked Gun many dozens of times. To be honest, I think it worked better in the movies. Put it this way, if the early cancellation was the price we had to pay to have had The Naked Gun movies, I'd take the movies.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

aindik said:


> I was enjoying Big Day. I'm not so pissed they canceled it as I am that they aren't going to run the final episode.


I was going to mention Big Day, but didn't want to jinx it since I hadn't heard it was officially cancelled. So is it official?


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

Day Break
Arrested Development
Deadwood
Carnivale
Twin Peaks


----------



## TTitan (Sep 10, 2004)

Anyone remember "Now and Again"?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Steeler Mike said:


> I was going to mention Big Day, but didn't want to jinx it since I hadn't heard it was officially cancelled. So is it official?


I haven't seen a press release.

But I know that a) they were originally going to air episodes 12 and 13 on 1/30, b) at the last minute, they decided only to air episode 12, c) the guide data refers to episode 12 as the "season finale," despite the existence of episode 13, and d) epguides.com doesn't list a future airdate for episode 13.

It doesn't look good.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Zevida said:


> I remember watching it when it was on and I remember some of what it was about, but not enough to be mad that it was cancelled. I think I enjoyed it. Probably something I'd check out again on DVD if I came across it.


Angry is an overstatement, but since I can't imagine ever actually being angry about the cancellation of a TV show I thought I'd participate in this thread to the best of my ability.


----------



## canonelan2 (May 11, 2001)

Firefly
Angel
Joan of Arcadia
Quantum Leap
The West Wing
Dark Angel
Early Edition 
Enterprise 
John Doe
Boston Public


and I totally agree with Tobashadow, anything from TechTV!


----------



## ERooker (Jan 16, 2002)

Brisco County Jr
Arrested Development
Futurama
Once and Again
Nero Wolfe (I no longer watch A&E because of this)
Murder Rooms
Oddysey 5
Millenium
Batman the Animated Series
Cowboy Bebop
Lexx


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TTitan said:


> Anyone remember "Now and Again"?


I remember it; was watching the reruns at one time and I doubt I've seen all the episodes. I enjoyed it, but never really gave it a lot of thought.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

ERooker said:


> Nero Wolfe (I no longer watch A&E because of this)
> Murder Rooms


I'd agree Nero Wolfe was awesome and the ensemble cast moved easily from part to part. It was just like a repertory theater.

If you like mystery, Biography has lots of good english ones. e.g. Midsomer Murders.

Other mysteries include Also Inspector Morse and Now Inspector Lewis as well as Hetty Wainthorpe Investigates. I can't recall where these play but I think Inspector Morse and Lewis are on Mystery on PBS. My mother loves mysteries and hooks me up.

Also, The Hallmark Sat Mystery series is decent with Mystery Woman and MacBride. I'm not sure if Jane Doe is still part of that since there haven't been any this year.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I will come back and re-read this thread later, but Boomtown on NBC was fantastic. Was it just too much work for the audience to follow?


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Jonnie Loves Chachi
Angie
Davey and Goliath
New Zoo Review
Webster (I still openly weep)
Fact of Life (Mindy Coen, where R U)


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

nedthelab said:


> Jonnie Loves Chachi
> Angie
> Davey and Goliath
> New Zoo Review
> ...


I watched all of those except for Webster.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Along with many already mentioned:

Firefly
John Doe
Tru Calling
Crusade
Millennium
Harsh Realm 
VR.5
Odyssey 5
Brisco County Jr
Nero Wolfe 
Alien Nation

How about the short lived:

Wolf Lake


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

laria said:


> In no particular order...
> 
> Shows no one else has mentioned yet (guess I was the only one watching them... wonder why they were cancelled ):
> 
> ...


Century City and Medical Investigation have reruns on Universal HD, if you want to watch them again.

Forgot Keen Eddie, I did enjoy that show. Probably would have been better off on F/X instead of Fox.


----------



## mcdougll (Jan 27, 2003)

pcguru83 said:


> Mine's more recent:
> 
> _Eyes_
> 
> Loved the premise of the show, but ABC canned it WAY too soon. They had it immediately following LOST, which was pretty much a death knell for any show. The show had some spiffy acting, witty dialogue, and the premise was unique.


Exactly. This show was great! HATED ABC for axing it. I left my season pass up for quite a while hoping they would dump the remaining episodes, but no such luck. Anyone know of a way to get any of the rest of them?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Three Moons Over Milford


----------



## mtm150 (Oct 19, 2003)

Get Real, with Anne Hathaway and a bunch of other people whao are now popular. When I first saw her on this show.........wow.


----------



## purplehays10 (Feb 7, 2007)

laria said:


> In no particular order...
> 
> Shows no one else has mentioned yet (guess I was the only one watching them... wonder why they were cancelled ):
> 
> ...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Angie!! No way! I actually think I watched a few episodes of that.

Ditto to the above on _Eyes_; that show was a hoot and a half. Sigh.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow, the thread has come a long way since it was started awhile ago! 

I've mentioned a few shows already, but I wanted to add another Paula Marshall show:

David E. Kelley's "Snoops."

Yep! I really liked this show. It was a pleasure to watch every week. Even though the premise was almost identical to "V.I.P.," it was witty and intelligent....and it had a great cast.

One thing I know for sure...I am pretty much alone on this opinion.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Was Misfits of Science anywhere in here? -- Cortney Cox was in that as I recall (bad use of synapses on my part)

I cant recall the name but the show was in mid 80s' just like sliders but it was a family swithcing between universes

Northern Exposure - but it was wearing out its welcome

SNL - oh wait still on the air


----------



## Skunky (Feb 8, 2007)

Green Acres
Get Smart
Gunsmoke
LaughIn
Beverly Hillbillies
Pink Lady


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Freaks & Geeks
Playmakers
Reunion (not that is was particularly good, but I was watching it)


----------



## Skunky (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, I forgot one. The Anna Nicole Show.


----------



## StarbuckRFF (Feb 9, 2007)

Star Trek The Next Generation
Sue Thomas FBEye
Firefly (Glad to see Whedon is now doing Bones!!)
West Wing

Thank goodness for fanfiction.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Sex and the City
Wonder Years
ThirtySomething
Larry Sanders
Once and Again


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Ah Larry Sanders - one of the reasons I got HBO - Also Dream On


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Tru Calling
Boomtown
Justice (that has been canceled, hasn't it?)
Firefly


----------



## Larry Hutchinson (Dec 7, 1999)

The screensavers. Damn you G4 (and Paul Allen), Damn you to hell!
Futurerama.
Arrested Development.
Andy Richter Controls the Universe
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Fawlty Towers
Rocky and Bulwinkle
Get Smart


----------



## Z-Todd (Jun 11, 2005)

Jack & Bobby (the WB)
Everwood (the WB)
Clubhouse (CBS)

What can I say, I like the stuff that gets low ratings!


----------



## mgarthe (Mar 3, 2006)

If this thread is any indication of the ratings I know why they cancelled 

3 lbs.

I haven't seen it mentioned yet. It was a great show I thought.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

Farscape
Invasion
Day Break
The Invisible Man
Mr. & Mrs. Smith
Eyes
Threshold
Surface
Nero Wolfe


----------



## peacefield (Mar 14, 2005)

StarbuckRFF said:


> West Wing
> 
> Thank goodness for fanfiction.


Yes! Cannot live without the fic. I'm mad that WW was canceled too, but it was kind of the end of an era, what with Bartlet's 8 years up. I just don't understand why a show that had won so many Emmy's in the past couldn't say THEY were retiring, and not be treated like some rookie by being canceled.

I know Freaks & Geeks has been mentioned, but that was one of my favorites. I still can't get over the fact though that the set of DVDs is so expensive.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

atrac said:


> Wow, the thread has come a long way since it was started awhile ago!
> 
> David E. Kelley's "Snoops."
> 
> ...


Oh no, you're not. I caught the pilot and was in absolute hysterics by the episode's end--and rarely ever break out into a laugh. Have they released this show on DVD yet? I don't even think The Practice has made it to DVD yet.


----------



## 2farrell (Jul 12, 2002)

mhalver said:


> Recently Invasion (it started to really pick up at the end) and Threshold.


Yep, Invasion, Threshold and Firefly.
Also Commander in Chief.


----------



## domino (Jan 30, 2007)

lodica1967 said:


> Are you still upset about a good show being cut short? Somethings you just never completely recover from.


West Wing
Alias
Arrested Development


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Fun House (the Double Dare ripoff)

Wooohooo for twin cheerleaders. :up:


----------



## mgulko (Feb 26, 2006)

Man of the shows I see mentioned were on Fox. They seem to pull the plug faster than the other networks.

Shows that I wanted to see an ending (or a better ending) to or wanted to see continued ...

In no particular order ...

Invasion
John Doe
Vanished
West Wing
Arrested Development
Boomtown
Justice
Conviction

There are many others but these come to mind


----------



## lindamoss (Nov 9, 2006)

The OC
Vanished
Six Feet Under
Larry Sanders
The Nine


----------



## thwart (Jul 26, 2004)

nedthelab said:


> Was Misfits of Science anywhere in here? -- Cortney Cox was in that as I recall (bad use of synapses on my part)


Dude! Misfits of Science rocked! I think one of the actors died in a plane crash. Was he Dean Martin's son? I'm not sure if that was the reason that the show was cancelled though.

Hey! Remember Automan!? And his sidekick Cursor? They drove around in a Lamborgini that turned at right angles.


----------



## thwart (Jul 26, 2004)

Max Headroom was a fun show to watch. I remember really liking the music that played at the end of the show. Years later I think I watched an episode just to hear that music again and I wasn't that impressed with it then. 

Isn't it funny how taste changes?

Thwart


----------



## thwart (Jul 26, 2004)

lindamoss said:


> The OC
> Vanished
> Six Feet Under
> Larry Sanders
> The Nine


I wouldn't let myself get into "The OC". The title upset me. It stands for "The Orange County", yet it's about a family that lives within the county. I suppose "A pretty family with problems that lives in Orange County" would have been too long of a title.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

thwart said:


> I wouldn't let myself get into "The OC". The title upset me. It stands for "The Orange County", yet it's about a family that lives within the county. I suppose "A pretty family with problems that lives in Orange County" would have been too long of a title.


Did you also not watch "Dallas" because you felt the title was too general? That show was a bout a family that works in Dallas but lives nearby on a ranch.

How about "Melrose Place"? The show was about the people who live there, it wasn't about the complex itself.

How about "Boston Commons"? That wasn't about the Commons. (But I'll let you slide on watching that ... that show was just bad.)


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

purplehays10 said:


> I forgot about Jack&Jill i loved that show. it had some great stars


I actually liked _Jack & Jill_ sorta too. Mainly for the cast.

But they aren't exactly hurting: Amanda Peet, Jaime Pressley, Sarah Paulson and Justin Kirk have all gone on to bigger and better things and all of them are currently on more high-profile and acclaimed shows. (Although I guess that's arguable for Sarah Paulson and Amanda Peet, but they have both done plenty of movie work, so the cancellation of J&J didn't hurt them, it helped them.)

It's only that "Jill" dude who has sort of dropped off the radar, but I know he still pops up here and there around the tube.


----------



## thwart (Jul 26, 2004)

drew2k said:


> Did you also not watch "Dallas" because you felt the title was too general? That show was a bout a family that works in Dallas but lives nearby on a ranch.
> 
> How about "Melrose Place"? The show was about the people who live there, it wasn't about the complex itself.
> 
> How about "Boston Commons"? That wasn't about the Commons. (But I'll let you slide on watching that ... that show was just bad.)


I didn't get into those shows either. Not only were they poorly named, but they were terrible shows aimed mainly at women. So that was another reason why I didn't watch them.

Good examples drew2k!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 13, 2005)

Roswell.
Firefly.
Futurama.
Farscape.
Dead Like Me.
Harsh Realm.
Dark Skies.

Just in the last few years....


----------



## Daven (Jun 8, 2002)

After 3 episodes I was hooked on 3 Pounds. Unfortunately, they only made 3 episodes. That pissed me off.   

Also, I was really pissed about the way they scheduled Commander in Chief, and then let it kind of disappear. Don't bet me wrong, I'm not a big Gina Davis fan, but I thought it was a pretty entertaining show.   

DaveN


----------



## norockets (May 20, 2005)

The Visitor
Joan of Arcadia = for once a show that depicted teenagers as something more than stereotypes
Northern Exposure - although once Rob Morrow left, it wasn't very good.
Tru Calling
Wonderfalls
Millenium - they could have at least carried it through to the actual Millenium; the X-Files/Millenium episode was pretty unsatisfying.

Hmmm - why does it seem that Fox has good shows, then cancels them?


----------



## jawhn (Aug 8, 2005)

Plenty of old shows (all already mentioned). But one recent show ticks me off!!! Kidnapped (with Timothy Hutton). The reason given was that they didn't think people would watch a continuing plot over one season. Anyone ever heard of 24?


----------



## PeytonRE (Oct 23, 2006)

Shows I miss, in no particular order (other than alphabetical...):
3 lbs
Any Day Now
Birds of Prey
Book of Daniel
Carnivale
Commander in Chief
Daybreak
E-Ring
I'm with her
Invasion
Jake 2.0
Joan of Arcadia
John Doe
Lois & Clark
Lyon's Den
Night Stalker
Star Trek (and pretty much all of the spin-offs)
Strange Luck
Surface
The Flash
Threshold


Some that had a good run but still miss
Sex and the City
The Practice
West Wing
X-Files


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

Not mentioned (I think):
Point Pleasant (If Steven King wrote The OC)

Seconds:
Futurama (although Adult Swim has rumored there are a handful of new episodes in preproduction)
Everwood (just finished entire 4 seasons on ABC Family, great show)
Wonderfalls (started to loose its edge, but still an original show, DVD has unaired eps!)
Dead Like Me (watched on DVD, miss the reapers)
Enterprise (best Star Trek series, IMHO)
Love Monkey (guess if a show doesn't blast off it gets canceled now days)
Freaks & Geeks (gonna have to Netflix it now that y'all mentioned it)

Honorable Mention:
Family Guy (how dare they TRY to cancel that show)


----------



## savagehart (Sep 1, 2005)

Threshold
Surface
Strange Luck (wrote Fox a rather nasty letter on that one)
Happy Hour
Standoff
Lost in Space


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

SURFACE, just as it was getting good, they canceled it. I guess that they just couldn't think of a continuing story line to keep it going.


----------



## Donnageddon (Jan 18, 2006)

Kojak (2005 - Ving Rhames)

Firefly


----------



## ralii (Mar 29, 2002)

I cannot believe no one has mentioned the show that made me most glad to have a TiVo - but then again, maybe that's why it was canceled...

Witchblade

Of course, I'll echo many of the others that have been mentioned:

Jake 2.0
Joan of Arcadia
Tru Calling
Firefly
Enterprise
John Doe
Threshold
Millenium

--Rob


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Donnageddon said:


> Kojak (2005 - Ving Rhames)


Forgot about that one, I enjoyed it.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

falco


----------



## TJStaar (Feb 6, 2007)

The Nine and Eyes. ABC must really have it in for Tim Daly.


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

The Guardian. Lulu did it for me.


----------



## Nechevo (Dec 26, 2006)

A few people have mentioned my shows that fit this like Sports Night, Millennium, Cupid. Andy Richter Controls the Universe (i'm really upset that show can shafted by Fox's scheudling, it really needs to be put out on DVD). American Gothic.

I didn't go through the entire thread (just a few too many pages) but I didn't see anyone mention the show that ticked me off the most when it was canceled prematurely. EZ Streets. 

Probably one of the best shows on TV ever. CBS Dropped it before the mystery behind the show could be revealed. CBS hyped it up, showed 2 or 3 episodes, then put it on hiatus for 6 months then put it back on air with little advertising and didn't bother to reshow the episodes just aired the next episodes, thereby ensuring anyone who was watching it for the first time wouldn't know what was happening. Idiots...

Still can't believe that they haven't released the show on DVD. Especially with Paul Haggis (the show's creator/writer) winning back to back best picture Oscars. Never mind the surgance in popularity of Joe Pantalino.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Threshold
Surface
I Dream of Jeannie
Lost In Space
The Addams Family
The Munsters
Jake 2.o
John Doe
Bewitched
Kyle


----------



## domino (Jan 30, 2007)

domino said:


> West Wing
> Alias
> Arrested Development


Ooh....I forgot "Homicide: Life on the Street."


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

Max Headroom - ahead of it's time.
Dead Like Me - I didn't have SHO, so used to "invite" myself over my friend's house every week   
Deadwood
FireFly/Angel - guess amost anything Joss Whedon :up: 
Enterprise

Futurama - I know they are resurecting it though.
Would have said Family Guy, but that show got resurrected too, at least until it hits syndication...

I liked Invisible Man on SciFi

Original Kate and Leo The Screen Savers -

Work got DTV (private golf course), used to watch it every night after work. I liked most of ZDTV's lineup back then even before they became TechTV. (Morgan was answering phones back then)

Also loved watching Call For Help, Fresh Gear, The Money machine as well.
(got to end of thread, seems TTV mentioned)

[edit]
TWIT netcast and dltv seem to help squelch my appetite for the old ZDTV...What's New Now isn't a bad podcast either.
[/edit]

Party of Five -- Lacey Chabert and Neve Campbell yummmm - aren't you forgetting Jennifer Love Hewitt (I know she's in ghost whisperer)?

I see some of the shows on the list seem to be making it to HDNet


----------



## Stalyn (Feb 21, 2005)

Jake 2.0 
The Rich List
Show me the money


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

Doit2it said:


> Not mentioned (I think):
> Point Pleasant (If Steven King wrote The OC)


Yea that one really PO'ed me along with
Fire Fly
farscape
Space: Above and Beyond
Keen Eddie

there were many others but those really made me go WTF?
Of course I just got into Stargate SG1 and they went and canceled it too.


----------



## jab1981 (Jun 2, 2002)

Futurama, Wonderfalls, Firefly... those are my most missed shows.

Firefly above anything else.


----------



## biffer3 (May 25, 2003)

Homefront cancelled by ABC circa 1991/1992
American Dreams NBC
sent the prez of nbc an e-mail, told him if he cancelled american dreams
nbc would no longer be seen in my house....


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

biffer3 said:


> sent the prez of nbc an e-mail, told him if he cancelled american dreams
> nbc would no longer be seen in my house....


Did you honor the threat?


----------



## shysterebel (Jun 18, 2006)

I cancelled HBO because of how they handled Deadwood. Prior to my cancellation, I wrote to CEO Chris Albrecht. Some lackey sent a letter back to me saying he/she was pleased to inform me that two 2-hour movies will be produced to wrap up the series. Yes, those movies appear to be airing just around the corner. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## digartz (Feb 7, 2007)

"Vanished", and so it did vanish right off the air, and the way Fox handled the whole thing, moving the final episodes to the web, but not really telling anyone. At least we had a little closure, but the ending was so lame and you could tell they threw the last one together with bits of cutting room floor scraps, it made no sense. It was one of the best thrillers on the air, filmed like a movie,brilliant writing and great acting, with some real scenarios about Washing dirty politics - which is why it probably disappeared so quick...a little close to the truth! 
by the way, Fox is so chicken not to have viewer emails and no way to contact them...no other network avoids viewers..chicken s***


----------



## domino (Jan 30, 2007)

I miss the quirkiness of Ally McBeal. Peter MacNicol just ain't the same on "24."


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

savagehart said:


> Threshold
> Surface
> Strange Luck (wrote Fox a rather nasty letter on that one)
> Happy Hour
> ...


Standoff hasn't been canceled, it is back 03/09


----------



## Rob64 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm still fuming about Carnivale


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

r11roadster said:


> Yea that one really PO'ed me along with
> Fire Fly
> farscape
> Space: Above and Beyond
> ...


Well, SG1 has 10 seasons. I think at about season 4 or 5 you can't really get TOO pissed.


----------



## joemuseum (Nov 10, 2003)

Boomtown
LAX
Invasion
Surface

Boomtown because it was a good intelligent program. LAX because I just thought it was a nice show of the old school.

The other two bother me on a whole different level. When these two shows were prematurely ended, I decided not to waste my time on network series that were continuing like this and could be canceled. DVD's became a much better option.

How do the networks expect us to invest time in any new show like this when we know that a majority are canceled without an ending? They are shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## pjc865 (May 27, 2006)

USA network - La Femme Nikita


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Boston Public
Commander in Chief
Stargate SG-1..........when it does go
Quantum Leap


----------



## rigs49 (Mar 30, 2005)

-Herman's Head
-Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors
-Lost In Space

-There was an old Hercules cartoon, don't know the name of it but it might be named hercules.

-Voyager


----------



## gilmoregirls102 (Dec 29, 2005)

I like this thread!!!!

I miss: ( I am not going in order of which I miss the most, but the first being the first time I realized that I was MAD that a show was canceled.)

"Young Americans" (The WB)

http://www.geocities.com/youngamericanstv/

(Kate Bosworth was in it, as well as Ian Somerhalder!)
It was on for like 6 episodes, and I REALLY liked it.

"Reunion" (FOX)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460672/

Dude, we didn't even find out which friend killed Sam... I was so into it!

"Arrested Development" (FOX)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0367279/

Unfortunetly, I never saw this show while on TV, but just watching the DVD's makes me wish there was MORE. This was a REALLY funny, and well written show, and the fact that they canceled it, well- it SUCKS!

There are probably more, just none that I can remember...


----------



## gilmoregirls102 (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh, I forgot:

"Ed" (NBC)

and 

"Everwood" (The WB)

I hate it when a show is canceled on a cliffhanger. That is SO rude. They should at least TRY and wrap it up- GEEZ.

And not that this has anything to do with this, but I didn't like the way they ended FRIENDS. I wish they would have had Ross and Rachel, like... get married or at least allude to the fact they got married (like briefly showed the future, and show a wedding photo or SOMETHING) They always had such a temporary feeling to their relationship, I just wish they would've ended the show with something more permanent. (even an engagement ring!)

Sorry I had to get that out, I didn't know about this site back when it aired.
Sad that show was over.... but it was kinda time...


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

smark said:


> Well, SG1 has 10 seasons. I think at about season 4 or 5 you can't really get TOO pissed.


as far as I am concerned it didn't start till last season. I can't stand Richard Dean Anderson.


----------



## rigs49 (Mar 30, 2005)

Here is a link to some of the shows people used to watch.

http://www.tvshowsondvd.com/


----------



## jrs1968 (Oct 26, 2004)

I will vote for some-

Enterprise
Angel
Buffy
Happy Hour
Day Break
Love Monkey seemed ok
Life With Bonnie
Norm

Those are all that I can think of now...


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

domino said:


> I miss the quirkiness of Ally McBeal. Peter MacNicol just ain't the same on "24."


Do you watch Numb3rs? He's pretty weird on there. I can't really say I was pissed Ally McBeal was cancelled, I had stopped watching it a little while after they added her daughter. I loved it for the first couple seasons, but it just got ridiculous.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

atrac said:


> Wow, the thread has come a long way since it was started awhile ago!
> 
> I've mentioned a few shows already, but I wanted to add another Paula Marshall show:
> 
> ...


No, I liked that show too. Paula Marshall and Gina Gershon too. It was doomed by Who Wants to be Millionaire. It was in its original timeslot, and of course they had no place to move it to once ABC went all Millionaire, all the time.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

gilmoregirls102 said:


> "Reunion" (FOX)
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460672/
> 
> Dude, we didn't even find out which friend killed Sam... I was so into it!





Spoiler



Fox gave a little rundown after it was canceled and said it was actually Sam's daughter that killed her. A total cop-out if you ask me.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

lindamoss said:


> The OC
> Vanished
> Six Feet Under
> Larry Sanders
> The Nine


But at least Six Feet Under had an ending, a great one at that. :up:



mgarthe said:


> If this thread is any indication of the ratings I know why they cancelled
> 
> 3 lbs.
> 
> I haven't seen it mentioned yet. It was a great show I thought.


I liked 3 lbs.

The kid and I were watching the cute Taco Bell commercial from the super bowl, you know, the Carrrrrrrne Asada one with the lions and the Ricardo Montalban voice. He had no idea who he was. I told him about Fantasy Island,  still no clue. I did a search on the Tivo for Fantasy Island, but nothing. I thought it might be on Nick at Nite or something, but no.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> But at least Six Feet Under had an ending, a great one at that. :up:


That finale is still sitting on my HDVR2, marked KUID. Every once in a while I'll play the last 10 minutes and have flashbacks to the entire series run ... :up: indeed!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> The kid and I were watching the cute Taco Bell commercial from the super bowl, you know, the Carrrrrrrne Asada one with the lions and the Ricardo Montalban voice. He had no idea who he was. I told him about Fantasy Island,  still no clue. I did a search on the Tivo for Fantasy Island, but nothing. I thought it might be on Nick at Nite or something, but no.


Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan, or dig up one of the adds he did for the car with corrinthian leather.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

drew2k said:


> That finale is still sitting on my HDVR2, marked KUID. Every once in a while I'll play the last 10 minutes and have flashbacks to the entire series run ... :up: indeed!


I have it on KUID also. Sometimes when I have PMS I watch it. Waaaaaahhhhh!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Langree said:


> Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan, or dig up one of the adds he did for the car with corrinthian leather.


Or Escape from / Conquest of The Planet of the Apes.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

FireFly
FireFly
FireFly
FireFly
FireFly
FireFly
FireFly
FireFly
FireFly
FireFly
(Yes, that much)
Greg The Bunny 
Sports Night
West Wing


----------



## ringostud5 (Feb 12, 2007)

did anybody see mst3k on comedy central? when it moved to the sci fi channel it went down hill. i'm mad that new episodes weren't continued on comedy central. mst3k practically kept that channel on air. south park was comedy central's new golden goose. last year when comedy central celebrated a big milestone mst3k
was not even mentioned. comedy central would serve a better use as a test pattern for people to adjust their tv's.
about ten years on CBS matt frewer (?) (from max headroom?) was the main character on a sitcom "doctor doctor". very funny but ill fated. i looked for it on dvd and with all of the "cable" channels ( i have directvtivo) trying to fill up time i'm surprized that it was'nt shown again.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I love MST3K 

We didn't get Sci-Fi when it continued over to that channel. By the time we were able to get that channel, the show had already been cancled.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

jawhn said:


> Plenty of old shows (all already mentioned). But one recent show ticks me off!!! Kidnapped (with Timothy Hutton). The reason given was that they didn't think people would watch a continuing plot over one season. Anyone ever heard of 24?


Or Prison Break.


----------



## labyrinthx (Apr 13, 2005)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Angel
Firefly
X-Files
Roswell


----------



## Crash_Corrigan (Feb 27, 2004)

In no particular order:

*MST3K* (there are still plenty of bad movies that could and should be made fun of)
*Odyssey 5* (the show had a lot of potential and was just starting to get real interesting)
*Firefly* (goofy cowboys meet chinese in space premise but it had a fun spirit)
*B5, B5-Crusade and B5-Legend of the Rangers* (I would like more stories from the Babylon Five Universe)
*Andy Richter Controls the Universe* (one of the best comedies to ever air on network tv)
*Greg the Bunny* (one of the weirdest comedies to ever air on network tv)
*Action* (one of the dirtiest comedies to ever air on network tv)
*Wonder Years* (My Tivo can't even find any old episodes in syndication)
*Hotlines* (Pretty girls in bikinis sport fishing and having fun in gorgeous tropical resort destinations in stunning HD)
*Dead Like Me* (one of my all time favorites))
*Six Feet Under* (I liked the way they ended the series, but I would have liked more episodes)
*Deadwood* (I'm afraid the planned TV movies will only leave me wanting more)
*Out of Order* (Justine Bateman all grown up in a supporting role and topless)
*Cheap Seats* (I'm hoping the Sklar Brothers lied on the season finale that it was their last show, but I have a feeling it might have been the end)
*St. Elsewhere* (I felt so cheated when NBC cancelled the show and the producers came up with that lame idea for the last episode that made the entire series an autistic boy's daydream of a world in his snow globe)


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Crash_Corrigan said:


> *St. Elsewhere* (I felt so cheated when NBC cancelled the show and the producers came up with that lame idea for the last episode that made the entire series an autistic boy's daydream of a world in his snow globe)


See, I thought that was a creative way to close it off, simple clean cut way to tie up any loose ends.


----------



## gardibolt (Aug 19, 2005)

TWIN PEAKS. Even in the more disappointing 2nd season it was way better than anything else on television.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Firefly
Joan of Arcadia
Firefly
Deadwood
Firefly
Carnivale
Firefly
Dead Like Me
Firefly

I predicted the demise of Enterprise as soon as I heard Scott Bakula announced as the captain. What a horrible miscasting job that was. How stupid was it that no one was ever disciplined for anything. The captain of a starship cannot be your big buddy.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Crash_Corrigan said:


> *St. Elsewhere* (I felt so cheated when NBC cancelled the show and the producers came up with that lame idea for the last episode that made the entire series an autistic boy's daydream of a world in his snow globe)


That image at the end with Mr. Westphall walking through the door in his maintenance coveralls was so jarring, it lingers with me today. I thought it was a great way to end the series, with Tommy just staring at the snow globe, and Mr. Westphall likely wondering "what if ..."


----------



## Crash_Corrigan (Feb 27, 2004)

drew2k said:


> That image at the end with Mr. Westphall walking through the door in his maintenance coveralls was so jarring, it lingers with me today. I thought it was a great way to end the series, with Tommy just staring at the snow globe, and Mr. Westphall likely wondering "what if ..."


I didn't even watch Dallas, but the St. Elsewhere finale reminded me too much of the surprise reveal that a particularly bad season had only been a dream dreamed by Patrick Duffy's character. Of course, I also didn't like the episodes of Star Trek: TNG when fictional characters from the holodeck would run-a-muck and endanger the ship and crew. It's like the writers saying, "We don't know where to go next or what to do or how to get the characters out of the corner we've painted them into...let's use magic and fantasy to fix the problem (or at least give us a script for the next episode we have to shoot)!"

Then again, as Don Sutherland's professor character in Animal House was explaining to his students was he was getting high with them, this entire universe could be nothing more than an atom in the fingernail of a giant...whoa that just blow's my mind.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Crash_Corrigan said:


> I didn't even watch Dallas, but the St. Elsewhere finale reminded me too much of the surprise reveal that a particularly bad season had only been a dream dreamed by Patrick Duffy's character. Of course, I also didn't like the episodes of Star Trek: TNG when fictional characters from the holodeck would run-a-muck and endanger the ship and crew. It's like the writers saying, "We don't know where to go next or what to do or how to get the characters out of the corner we've painted them into...let's use magic and fantasy to fix the problem (or at least give us a script for the next episode we have to shoot)!"
> 
> Then again, as Don Sutherland's professor character in Animal House was explaining to his students was he was getting high with them, this entire universe could be nothing more than an atom in the fingernail of a giant...whoa that just blow's my mind.


As much as the year of Dallas that was all just a dream might've annoyed some, at least it was a way to get rid of a particularly bad season without having to live with the consequences of everything that happened during it. I wouldn't want that sort of thing to happen often, but if someone gives the reins of an otherwise good show to the wrong person, it is nice to find a way to rewind and try again without killing the franchise.


----------



## Ryk (Sep 23, 2005)

Northern Exposure - hands down. At least they've finally released all 5 seasons on DVD. The most moving, positive TV I've ever seen!


----------



## thwart (Jul 26, 2004)

Daybreak! That's probably already been mentioned, but I think it deserves to be mentioned again. At least we can see the remaining episodes (actually all of the episodes) via ABC's website.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Ryk said:


> Northern Exposure - hands down. At least they've finally released all 5 seasons on DVD. The most moving, positive TV I've ever seen!


Is that the show that was based in Alaska? What was it that you liked so much?


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

For starters, Reunion. It's bad enough when a show you like is cancelled, but when a story is unresolved, that's even worse. Ugh.


----------



## Crash_Corrigan (Feb 27, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> Is that the show that was based in Alaska? What was it that you liked so much?


I didn't see many episodes of Northern Exposure when it originally aired in the early 90s, but I liked it. I'm not sure how long it ran or whether it had run out of gas when they cancelled it. That's why it wasn't on my list of cancelled shows.

It's being aired in HD on Universal HD (in OAR 4:3 HD) since the beginning of January. I've been enjoying it. I like the ensemble cast and the dialog and stories involving the quirky towns folk and native tribes living nearby. I like the "fish out of water" situation of the young New York doctor forced to work in a small town in rural Alaska as part of a sweet student loan/grant he had gotten. Rob Morrow as Dr. Joel Fleishman is a little annoying, but I think they intended him to be that way. The least likeable part of the show for me is the love-hate romantic tension between Dr. Fleishman and bush pilot Maggie O'Connell played by Janine Turner. It's very forced IMO.

Last night's episode dealt with Holling (the bar owner) and Maurice (the wealthiest man in town and former astronaut) fufilling a promise to an old trapper friend to bury him out in the middle of no where when he died in a spot so remote it was only reachable on horse on a 5+ day journey. The episode was shot mostly outdoors in the mountains. The scenery was beautiful. It had some humor and action and surprises as these two men in their late 50s and early 60s relived their youth out in the bush.

Great show. Two thumbs up.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Crash_Corrigan said:


> I didn't see many episodes of Northern Exposure when it originally aired in the early 90s, but I liked it. I'm not sure how long it ran or whether it had run out of gas when they cancelled it. That's why it wasn't on my list of cancelled shows.


It was great until the final season, when Rob Morrow left and was replaced by Anthony Edwards. Despite that, I highly recommend watching the series. You'll feel good afterwards! 

(BTW, IMDB shows there were six seasons of Northern Exposure, not five.)


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Does anyone remember M.A.N.T.I.S. or The Burning Zone? Those were two shows that were retooled to death by the studios. I really liked The burning Zone until they "fixed" it. The biggest gripe I had was the concept that diseases were intelligent, and coherent, in English!


----------



## ERooker (Jan 16, 2002)

I almost forgot:
Due South, one of my favorites.


----------



## WVgirl (Sep 6, 2006)

Freaks and Geeks and Everwood.


----------



## PacMan3000 (Sep 23, 2003)

When it pops into my mind, the cancellation of Freaks and Geeks still bothers me. That would've been the next Wonder Years, no question.


----------



## domino (Jan 30, 2007)

gardibolt said:


> TWIN PEAKS. Even in the more disappointing 2nd season it was way better than anything else on television.


The late night comedy "SOAP" with a young Billy Crystal.


----------



## domino (Jan 30, 2007)

Ryk said:


> Northern Exposure - hands down. At least they've finally released all 5 seasons on DVD. The most moving, positive TV I've ever seen!


But you have ABC's verson - "Men in Trees"


----------



## bullitt (Feb 13, 2002)

scoblitz said:


> Nowhere Man
> 
> Almost made me stop watching TV for good...


You just reminded me I have to watch the Box Set. One of my all time faves! :up:


----------



## evereye3 (Dec 16, 2005)

Voyager
Enterprise
SG-1 (10 seasons or not, it may as well have been a new show with the Ori storyline)
Home Movies (Not sure if this one counts since I only discovered it after it was gone, I was however quite sad to see there would not be any new ones)
Undeclared
Committed
Thundarr the Barbarian
Get a Life (Ok this was terrible, but it bothered me to see it go)
Herman's Head
Robotech


----------



## gilmoregirls102 (Dec 29, 2005)

robinreale said:


> For starters, Reunion. It's bad enough when a show you like is cancelled, but when a story is unresolved, that's even worse. Ugh.


I completely relate. Trust me.


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone recall a recent show called "Barely Legal" starring Don Johnson and a young Canadian kid?

There were only a few episodes, but I really liked it. Thought is was a lot better than some of the trash that seems to be catching on - like "Shark". What a piece of crap that show is.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

wprager said:


> Arrested Development
> American Gothic (I hear there were several unaired episodes still kicking around)
> Harsh Realm
> Millennium (cancelling a show called "Millennium" in 1999 sucks)
> ...


Don't know if you have found one in the interim, but the Sports Night DVDs are again available at Amazon.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> I think in a lot of these cases, it's not THAT the series was cancelled, it was HOW it was cancelled.
> 
> A good example of this is Angel. The WB held a huge cast party for the 100th episode, and the head honchos were there praising the show and the cast and saying how it would have a long future on the network, blah, blah, blah - all lying completely through their teeth, because as it turned out the decision was already made at that point to cancel the series. Then, the network had the GALL to have that "Thank you to the cast and crew of Angel... from your FRIENDS at the WB" bumper/commercial during the final episode. Pfft. What friends?


What *really* happened with Angel is interesting, and sad, and *not quite* the WBs fault.

From an interview with Producer/writer David Fury:


> The only reason that Angel didn't come backit's a very simple thing. Because our ratings were up, because of our critical attention, Joss specifically asked Jordan Levin, who was the head of The WB at the time, to give us an early pick-up because every year they [would] wait so long to give Angel a pick-up [and] a lot of us [would] turn down jobs hoping that Angel will continue - he didn't want that to happen. So, he was feeling very confidant and he just asked Jordan, "Like, make your decision now whether you're going to pick us up or not," and Jordan, sort of with his hands tied, with his back up against the wall, called him the next day and said, "Okay, we're cancelling you." Jordan's no longer there and The WB has since recognizedI believe Garth Ancier at The WB said that it was a big mistake to cancel Angel. There was a power play that happened that just didn't fall out the way they wanted it to. We wanted to get an early pick-up, we didn't. In fact we forced them to make a decision, and with his hand forced he made the decision to cancel us.
> 
> I think, in retrospect, with their developments not doing very well - they were trying to develop other genre shows, like Dark Shadows with John Wells and Lost in Space with John Woo - they would have loved to have Angel on for another year. It was just an unfortunate thing that they made the decision so soon. I guarantee that, if we waited as we normally did, by the time May had come around they would have picked up Angel. I can guarantee that.


Rest of the interview here: http://www.mikejozic.com/buffyweek6.html

Only thing that I have ever been mad at Joss about. If he had just held his breath for a little longer, Angel might still be on the air.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

My list: 

Sports Night
Angel
Buffy 
Firefly
The Days (although, to be fair, this was a summer series that just didn't get picked up for fall)


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

malayphred said:


> Does anyone recall a recent show called "Barely Legal" starring Don Johnson and a young Canadian kid?
> 
> There were only a few episodes, but I really liked it. Thought is was a lot better than some of the trash that seems to be catching on - like "Shark". What a piece of crap that show is.


That was "Just Legal".


----------



## Crash_Corrigan (Feb 27, 2004)

I think Barely Legal might actually be a series you'd find on Spice TV.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Blade. It got cancelled as soon as it got good.

Day Break. An interesting show.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Tru Calling.


----------



## Annatheb (Feb 14, 2007)

Emily' reasons why not cancelled after 1 show. They didn't even give that poor show a chance... Jake in Progress totally flipped after the first season. U know first season awsome u waiting for the cliffhanger to be resolved then splat nothing. My so called life as well. I was pisst that one was cancelled. Four kings was funny but alas I laugh they axe.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Blade. It got cancelled as soon as it got good.


What a cheesefest that show was. I watched one episode, uttered the words blasphemy, and never tuned in again.

By the way, have you noticed how much weight Atia seems to have put on since last season? Any idea if she's pregnant in reality?


----------



## Ekims (Oct 18, 2002)

We never watched Arrested Development when it was on originally. My tivo has been picking it up as a suggestion, so we started watching it. I even downloaded the 3 seasons off of bit torrent. If I thought I would watch them over and over, then yes I would have bought the DVD set.  Having now watched the first 2 seasons; BURN IN HELL FOX!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> What a cheesefest that show was. I watched one episode, uttered the words blasphemy, and never tuned in again.


Yes, Blade was quite stinky at the beginning, but it really did get a lot better as it went on. It may not have been a tv masterpiece like The Wire, but at the end it was much better than Smallville. If I remember correctly, Blade was the highest rated series ever on Spike and they still cancelled it.


----------



## Ingavar (Jan 5, 2004)

Star Trek


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Garfield Goose.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> +1 for Hidden Hills, and especially for Paula Marshall.


I have no idea why I got thinking about this show, but I just realized that I miss it. It was really good, but IIRC they shuffled it around so much that it was hard to catch it.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Yes, Blade was quite stinky at the beginning, but it really did get a lot better as it went on. It may not have been a tv masterpiece like The Wire, but at the end it was much better than Smallville. If I remember correctly, Blade was the highest rated series ever on Spike and they still cancelled it.


LOL...considering Spike has almost no original programming, being the highest rated series probably didn't mean much.

I've also gotta say, I watched two episodes of The Wire and gave up because it was oh so boring. I've heard many say that it got really, really good after that. But I give a show two episodes to catch me and that's it. There are just too many good things to watch on television and I simply can't keep up with everything I Tivo now.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Yes, Blade was quite stinky at the beginning, but it really did get a lot better as it went on. It may not have been a tv masterpiece like The Wire, but at the end it was much better than Smallville. If I remember correctly, Blade was the highest rated series ever on Spike and they still cancelled it.


Yeah, I was pissed that it was canceled. It really found its groove towards the end, and I wanted to see more.


----------



## Crash_Corrigan (Feb 27, 2004)

My Tivo recently found episodes of The Wonder Years.

It's being shown again on Ion (Directv Channel 255). They're starting with the pilot. It airs on Monday, April 4th at 9 p.m. with a second episode airing at 9:30 p.m. I'm really looking forward to seeing this show again.

Make that Monday, April 2nd at 9 p.m.


----------



## Tenor72 (Jan 11, 2006)

Crash_Corrigan said:


> My Tivo recently found episodes of The Wonder Years.
> 
> It's being shown again on Ion (Directv Channel 255). They're starting with the pilot. It airs on Monday, April 4th at 9 p.m. with a second episode airing at 9:30 p.m. I'm really looking forward to seeing this show again.


 :up: Cool. That is awesome. I will be sure to set the Tivo. I love that show.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

drew2k said:


> It was great until the final season, when Rob Morrow left and was replaced by Anthony Edwards. Despite that, I highly recommend watching the series. You'll feel good afterwards!
> 
> (BTW, IMDB shows there were six seasons of Northern Exposure, not five.)


Rob Morrow wasn't replaced by Anthony Edwards. Edwards was a reoccuring character during one of the seasons while Morrow was still on the show. Eventually Morrow was replaced by Paul Provenza.


----------



## analog4 (Aug 1, 2003)

There was a show on NBC 6 years ago in the summer of 2001 called "Go Fish" - it was a pretty good show.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Due South
Early Edition
Wonderfalls
Farscape

soon, Veronica Mars


----------



## ukerin (Jan 1, 2005)

Joan Of Arcadia it was a show about religon but it really was not it did not preach any one religon is better then another.The fact that it was only given two seasons is a joke.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Wiseguy
Daybreak
Arrested Development

The list of shows that I'm pissed have not been cancelled yet is much longer.


----------



## Gai-jin (Feb 28, 2000)

Firefly
Mister Sterling
Commander in Chief
(Most likely) Studio 60


----------



## Gai-jin (Feb 28, 2000)

ukerin said:


> Joan Of Arcadia it was a show about religon but it really was not it did not preach any one religon is better then another.The fact that it was only given two seasons is a joke.


Joan was very good, for the first season. 2nd season it went way too far off track, and was too 'out there' for me...


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

scoblitz said:


> Nowhere Man
> 
> Almost made me stop watching TV for good...


Just found this thread, saw the thread was six pages long (at the max post-per-page setting), and thought "ehh I don't have time to read all of this.. But I'd like to get in there to give a clear "Nowhere Man" answer, no matter what".

Glad to see it mentioned in the _second post of the thread_!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Gai-jin said:


> Firefly
> Mister Sterling
> Commander in Chief
> (Most likely) Studio 60


I loved Mister Sterling. I was so bummed when I found out it was only a short-term show.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

I've probably posted this before, but, since I'm still pissed they were cancelled...

Firefly
The Tick
Wonderfalls
Everwood


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I'm going to have to go with:

The Tick (animated series) (Dear FOX, PLEASE RELEASE THIS ON DVD!!!)
The Tick (live action series)
Third Watch
Sliders
Quantum Leap


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Oh, and the entire Tech TV network.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Definitely a Smeek, but:


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

21 Jump Street.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I'll do a pre-emptive strike and get pissed that NBC will cancel/not order more episodes of "Andy Barker, PI".


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

Eyes
Karen Sisco
Enterprise
Daybreak


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

That's Life.


----------



## BuckAv (Dec 17, 2006)

Am I allowed to list Dresden Files here, or is it too soon to be "still pissed" about?


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

A couple of fairly recent ones for me...

Deadwood
Stargate SG-1


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

My list will show my age

Star Trek - Yes! the Original
Dick Van **** Show (the variety show)
Spy Game
firefly


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

BuckAv said:


> Am I allowed to list Dresden Files here, or is it too soon to be "still pissed" about?


No, fresh anger counts, and Dresden Files is on my list now.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

kemajor said:


> A couple of fairly recent ones for me...
> 
> Deadwood
> Stargate SG-1


SG1 wasn't canceled so much as retired, and it'll spend some of it's retirement time doing movies, so it's gone but not forgotten.


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

Firefly
Sports Night
West Wing
Joan of Arcadia
Ed


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

If fresh anger counts, I'd like to add John from Cincinnati, not because I think it deserves a second season but because I want to know WTF I was watching.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> If fresh anger counts, I'd like to add John from Cincinnati, not because I think it deserves a second season but because I want to know WTF I was watching.


You mean it isn't about a guy named John from Cincinnati?


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

If fresh anger counts, then I'm going to add Dr. Who. - The BBC has already announced it will be canceled after the next season.

or is that future anger?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

kemajor said:


> A couple of fairly recent ones for me...
> 
> Deadwood


Yeah, they retired Deadwood so the creator could focus on that garbage "John from Cincinnati"? Puhlease.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm STILL pissed that they canceled Karen Sisco.

Yeah, I know, let it go already and move on. But Carla Gugino is hawt.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

kmccbf said:


> If fresh anger counts, then I'm going to add Dr. Who. - The BBC has already announced it will be canceled after the next season.
> 
> or is that future anger?


Untrue.

http://www.gallifreyone.com/cgi-bin/viewnews.cgi?id=EElpyklAlltVZzVpsm&tmpl=newsrss&style=feedstyle


----------



## Kharizzmatik (Sep 14, 2006)

All these posts, I'm surprised to not see *Hack* mentioned! It was on from 2002-2004, about a cop who becomes a cab driver and tries to get his life together, while still trying to save people.


----------



## jrrob8 (Aug 30, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> I'm STILL pissed that they canceled Karen Sisco.
> 
> Yeah, I know, let it go already and move on. But Carla Gugino is hawt.


Me too! I find myself watching the recordings I made, probably too often. Still as good as or better than most of the stuff they are doing today.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

John from Cincinnati. Call me crazy, but I like it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

stiffi said:


> John from Cincinnati. Call me crazy, but I like it.


I'm not discounting your feelings about it, and I have not watched the show at all, but how bad does a show have to be for HBO to cancel it? The quick trigger is something I more associate with the networks.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

Quark.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

mitchb2 said:


> Quark.


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Untrue.
> 
> http://www.gallifreyone.com/cgi-bin/viewnews.cgi?id=EElpyklAlltVZzVpsm&tmpl=newsrss&style=feedstyle


That's really, really, good news. Last I had read it was a sure thing.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I have to add. Dresden Files , Deadwood , Tru Calling.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Quantum Leap.


----------



## hawk4hire (Jan 20, 2004)

Man From UNCLE
Rat Patrol
E-Ring (ok had to toss a new show in)
Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea (loved the flying sub)
Combat
Mission Impossible
Burkes Law
Enterprise


----------



## lmk911 (Dec 17, 2000)

I have to add The Dresden Files to my original list.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

Macolm in the Middle
Roswell
Normal, Ohio
Fantasy Island (1998)
John from Cincinnati
Hack
Brothers


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

after the past month, and the dreadful fiasco that is Flash Gordon, 

I'm putting another vote for 'damn pissed they cancelled The Dresden Files'


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jtlytle said:


> Macolm in the Middle
> ...
> Fantasy Island (1998)


Didn't Malcolm in the Middle voluntarily stop production?

Yow, the new Fantasy Island was THAT long ago?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

mattack said:


> Didn't Malcolm in the Middle voluntarily stop production?


Yes, unfortunately.

It was neat seeing Bryan Cranston in a totally different sort of role in Fallen. Almost didn't recognize him because of it. I miss seeing Justin Berfield in things... he's concentrating on producing these days.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Did John from Cincinnati get canceled?

If so is that good or bad for deadwood movies.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The Dresden Files, dammit!

I can't believe they replaced Dresdenn with a craptacular Flush Gordon.

Not only was John From Cincinatti cancelled but every copy of it should be rounded up and burned in a bonfire.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Aug 16, 2002)

+1 for Hidden Hills.

Doesn't seem like it will ever come out on DVD/Blu-ray either since it has been a number of years now!

Rob


----------



## logicman1 (Jan 10, 2008)

The Job - Denis Leary


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

*LOOKWELL*...


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow, old thread.

Arrested Development! Nothing else comes close. Damn you America and your willingness to watch Deal or No Deal but not AD.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

You can reserve me a bed in the looney bin but I'm kinda pissed that Flash Gordon was cancelled.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Another one of those blumped threads again, but I will answer anyway, THE CLASS, I miss Lizzy Caplan, just my kind of dream girl. Also, SURFACE with Lake Bell. Neither star seems to be anywhere on TV either to be seen.


----------



## kh92463 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wiseguy


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> You can reserve me a bed in the looney bin but I'm kinda pissed that Flash Gordon was cancelled.


I love that this post is only 5 posts after "I can't believe they replaced Dresdenn with a craptacular Flush Gordon."

I'm calling the looney bin!


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Stingray. I liked it better that Knight Tider.

The Equalizer. May not have been cancelled because of ratings.?


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Texaco Star Theater


----------



## garath (Mar 7, 2008)

The Class for sure. I really liked that show. It had wit, comedy and some interesting characters. I loved the little cliff hangers at the end of almost every episode too.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm extremely bummed that Veronica Mars got cancelled. I didn't watch it when it was being aired, but after reading such good things about KB in the Heroes threads, I got the DVDs from Netflix. Great show!


----------



## dmlove51 (Mar 17, 2004)

As long as the subject came up again, Homefront (with Kyle Chandler) and American Dreams are my nos. 1 and 2. If they also cancel Friday Night Lights (also Kyle Chandler), that will definitely be my no. 3 (I promise to be upset for a long time  )

There are others that I'm sorry ended, but that had a good long run, unlike those named above --- MASH for one. But I can't be upset about them cancelling a show after 11 years.


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Pretender *Yeah, a little old.  They didn't even bother to close a few loose ends.
*Firefly* 'got turned on to it by someone who had all the episodes on DVD. I would have kept watching.
*Dead Like Me* Darn it this show was GOOD!!!!
*Space, Above and Beyond* gritty; same kind of feeling as Battlestar Galactica. 'showed that war can be ugly and not all stories had happy endings.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

All SciFi shows canceled in the last 20 years.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

SoldOnTiVo said:


> *Earth, Above and Beyond*


Space: Above and Beyond? If so, I just finished it on Netflix and yeah, I could have gone another season easy. I was *totally* in love with Kristen Cloke.


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> Space: Above and Beyond? If so, I just finished it on Netflix and yeah, I could have gone another season easy. I was *totally* in love with Kristen Cloke.


Corrected my original post. Thanks!


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

A few old shows, Time Trax and 7 Days

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Trax

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7_Days

Tim S


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Sugarfoot


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

*checks self*

Yep, still pissed that Cupid, Popular, and Birds of Prey were cancelled.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

"The Commish", "Midnight Caller", and "Veronica Mars".

I'd be happy if "The Commish" (beyond season two) and"Midnight Caller" were released on DVD.

LH


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

My So-Called Life. Yeah, I know the whole story behind it, but it still sucks.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

MickeS said:


> I love that this post is only 5 posts after "I can't believe they replaced Dresdenn with a craptacular Flush Gordon."
> 
> I'm calling the looney bin!


Yeah, but Flash Gordon got pretty good down the stretch after being horrible the first 2/3's of its season. That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

Mr. Ed
My Mother the Car


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Can I post Firefly again?


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

Church AV Guy said:


> Early Edition
> Now and Again
> VR5
> Strange Luck
> John Doe


I call out these in that I also miss them and they are not yet available on DVD, though apparently _Vr.5_ had an episode go out.

Here's one you might not even remember: _It's Your Move_. What really killed it was a preemption by Ronald Reagan of the second part of the two-part episode "The Dregs of Humanity", and then NBC didn't adjust the schedule to air it the next week. It didn't air until Summer reruns.

I'll mention _Prey_ as well, only getting a joking nod to resolution in an episode of _The Invisible Man_.

Would the complete facelift of a series in its second season count? If so, I'd mention _War of the Worlds_.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Nowhere Man


----------



## kgm32 (Jun 1, 2006)

In no particular order....

Jericho
Birds of Prey
Surface
Enterprise
Farscape
Earth 2
First Wave
Dark Angel
FireFly
Space Above and Beyond
Sports Night


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

HTH said:


> I call out these in that I also miss them and they are not yet available on DVD, though apparently _Vr.5_ had an episode go out.
> 
> Here's one you might not even remember: _It's Your Move_. What really killed it was a preemption by Ronald Reagan of the second part of the two-part episode "The Dregs of Humanity", and then NBC didn't adjust the schedule to air it the next week. It didn't air until Summer reruns.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'll never forget that. It's one thing to be pre-empted, but for NBC just to completely ignore the cliffhanger conclusion like that was unforgivable. I remember waiting every week until summer to see if they'd show it again. And that was of course before the days of episode guides.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

alpacaboy said:


> I'm actually kind of glad "Birds of Prey,"
> [cut] got canceled.
> [cut]
> I thought "Birds of Prey" wasn't really well thought out


That was a show that started out decent, got slightly worse and then seemed to be getting back on track, IMO... only to get canceled. I would have liked to see more.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

stahta01 said:


> A few old shows, Time Trax and 7 Days
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Trax
> 
> ...


Loved both of these shows. Still DVR 7 days on Spike even though I've seen them many times and will DVR Time Trax when they have a Sci-Fi marathon.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

Roswell
Arrested Developed
Star Trek
Gilligan's Island
Mission Impossible


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

flyers088 said:


> Loved both of these shows. Still DVR 7 days on Spike even though I've seen them many times and will DVR Time Trax when they have a Sci-Fi marathon.


While I wanted 7 Days to work, they blew it early..



Spoiler



There was actually an episode where he saw himself.. I can barely remember the details, but even though they'd already established that he disappears for those seven days since he can only be in one place at a time, they had him meet himself.. And instead of having that be some really cool "wow, what's this exception about?" sci-fi-ish episode, they had the other one be "bad" (iirc) and they got in a fistfight. It was lame.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Crusade
Alien Nation
Firefly
Dresden Files


----------



## Meatball (Jan 12, 2007)

Arrested Development
Firefly
Deadwood

Not sure what these TV execs are thinking...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Meatball said:


> Arrested Development
> Firefly
> Deadwood
> 
> Not sure what these TV execs are thinking...


$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Arrested Development
Farscape
Surface


----------



## holee (Dec 12, 2000)

Now & Again.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

*Get a Life*


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Enterprise


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> Enterprise


Only because it got decent in year 3, the first 2 were hard to watch.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> Enterprise


This show was DOA the minute the character of Archer was cast. They couldn't have made a worse choice than scott bakula. Please, a captain of a naval (space) ship that isn't a commanding/demanding presence? I told my wife when I first heard about the casting, that the show would never last unless they replaced bakula early on. They didn't and it didn't.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

I'll be the 1,000,001st to add Firefly
and another shoutout to Legend (although it's demise indirectly begat Stargate SG1), still it was a great Sci-fi Western


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Buffy
Wonderfalls
Roswell
Undeclared
Firefly
Dead Like Me


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

John Doe
Wasteland http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0191748/ (Ok, I STILL have a crush on Marisa Coughlin because of this show.)
Profiler, Ok so Jamie Luner was no Ally Walker, but it was still a good, viable show.
Drive BIH Fox
Huff
Dead Like Me
Firefly (at least they made the movie, that helped a LITTLE)
Deadwood (at least it helped kickstart Timothy Olyphant's movie career.)
Studio 60
Daybreak (It wasn't a great show, but I was hooked and wanted to see the ending. I am waiting for the DVDs)
Journeyman (I didn't like it at first, but I was REALLY liking it near the end.)
Celebrity poker showdown (It helps to learn how NOT to play poker too.   )


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

The Chevy Chase Show



Seriously, it got renewed for this year but I have a feeling I'll be listing "Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles" here some time next year. I've heard it's very expensive.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm _still_ ticked off at ABC for canceling Karen Sisco, even though I now have a reasonable facsimile on USA with "In Plain Sight." But as cute as Mary McCormick is, she can't hold a candle to Carla Gugino.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> I'm _still_ ticked off at ABC for canceling Karen Sisco, even though I now have a reasonable facsimile on USA with "In Plain Sight." But as cute as Mary McCormick is, she can't hold a candle to Carla Gugino.


Good point. I am pissed about them cancelling ANYTHING with Carla Gugino in it.

Now then, where is that Sin City DVD?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

In addition to other programs I have already mentioned earlier, I have to say that I got hooked on the new Bionic Woman... Wasn't necessarily a huge fan...but I am tired of investing my time to get to know these characters, and then having the rug pulled from underneath me...


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

ruexp67 said:


> Good point. I am pissed about them cancelling ANYTHING with Carla Gugino in it.
> 
> Now then, where is that Sin City DVD?


great body, but she does not have a pretty face.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> great body, but she does not have a pretty face.


Many, many people would disagree with you.  And I'll be the first.


----------



## PiscesChic (Aug 6, 2008)

I loved MY SO CALLED LIFE ... such a good show !!!

Sisters (w/ Sela Ward, and Soozie Kurtz (sp?))


----------



## jewood69 (Sep 6, 2008)

Firefly
The 4400
The Dead Zone
Painkiller Jane
The Bionic Woman
Journeyman
Flash Gordon
Surface
Dead Like Me
Invasion
Threshold
Enterprise

Some of the above shows I watched at regular speed and some I would fast forward through (Painkiller Jane and Journeyman being examples) but heck, they beat out 40 gazillion other shows to make it in my season pass list.

I wanted to put Farscape but, honestly, its time had come.

USA Network!!! YOU ARE WARNED!
Burn Notice is the only thing keeping me from dumping YOUR ENTIRE NETWORK after having both 4400 and Dead Zone get cancelled without at least wrap up episodes. I like Psych but I will drop it in a heart beat if you pull this @#@@ on me again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

TV One has had all the Daybreak episodes -- even the ones that ABC never aired. I got the all watched when they had a Memorial Day weekend marathon.

Here are a few the shows I'm still pissed about:
St Elsewhere
Homefront
Teachers
Veronica Mars
The Powers that Be
Tru Calling
John Doe

I'd put in the original Star Trek, but by the end of the third season the lack of studio and network support had allowed its quality to degenerate to the point it wasn't worth saving.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Firefly - although I was never a fan until Serenity hit the theaters, I'm still ticked
Journeyman
Rome - even though I understand it
Carnivale
Deadwood
Invasion


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jewood69 said:


> Firefly
> The 4400
> The Dead Zone
> Painkiller Jane
> ...


Two things:

1. You watched Journeyman on FF?  

2. How exactly are you planning on "dumping" USA Network. Does your cable/satellite provider offer ala carte pricing?

Also, let me add "Mister Sterling" to the list. I really liked that show.


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

John Doe had a great cliffhanger and this was probably the maddest I have ever been when a show got cancelled.


----------



## richone52 (Oct 26, 2004)

Surface!


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

richone52 said:


> Surface!


You and I are polar opposites. I wish I had never seen an episode of _Surface_.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Las Vegas, at least give us a proper ending, not a cliff hanger.


----------



## Deja-vue (Nov 3, 2002)

Stargate Atlantis.


----------



## hhh222 (Jul 28, 2005)

Dead Like Me
John From Cincinnati
Veronica Mars


----------



## pavanb500 (Mar 4, 2008)

"The Loop"...hilarious show about a guy that works at an airline and is one of the youngest ones there - it was basically a mirror of my life..but funny lol


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Uncle Briggs said:


> Buffy


Buffy wasn't canceled. It ended. There's a difference. (Angel was canceled, OTOH.)


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Adding Journeyman and Veronica Mars to my list.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Journeyman.
Daybreak.
John Doe.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Mine has always been Sports Night. There are a lot of others that have been mentioned that I also like, but it seems that there is a common thread running through a lot of the posts.

You have a lot of Sci Fi or Sci Fi like programs that appeal to a small but dedicated demographic. I think producers who are part of that demographic might over estimate the size of their audience. What constitutes a hit on pay cable is an unmitigated failure on network TV because of the costs involved. Does that mean the programs were not up to network quality? Hell no. It is just that the network's expectations are higher than the audience that is delivered.

You also have a lot of shows that are so expensive to produce in relation to the size of their audience. Friends could afford to pay huge amounts to their cast because it was so small and their audience was big. Other shows, either because of the size of the cast, special effect budgets, or the cost of filming on locations, need to find a large audience to justify their production budgets or they get axed quickly and the network honchos are cursed to Burn In Hell by fans.

And the third set of shows are ones that are so narrowly focused to the exclusion of the casual viewer. You either have to understand multiple sub references to other cultural touchstones (like every Aaron Sorkin show ever written) or you have to be a fan of the genre to really get where the producers are coming from or where they are going.

It royally sucks when a show you like and have invested precious time in caring for the characters gets the boot. I have really been enjoying The Middleman on ABC Family, but it looks like it is on the endangered shows list. That will suck, but it wouldn't be a surprise. (And I have a BIH waiting for ABC Family when that happens.) 

The surprise is that ad supported cable has come so far in their expectations of an audience that quality shows can't even find a little breathing room to acquire an audience on ABC Family.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Jericho


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Definitely have to add *Journeyman* to my list ages and pages ago ...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> great body, but she does not have a pretty face.


A pretty what? I'm sorry, I never noticed she had one....


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

jewood69 said:


> I wanted to put Farscape but, honestly, its time had come.


If Farscape had gotten its fifth season as promised I would have agreed with you, but Sci Fi Channel pulled the plug after the fourth season was filmed (cliffhanger ending and all) and it was too late to make adjustments in the scripts. The mini-series that was made (no thanks to Sci Fi Channel) to conclude the series was not adequate compensation for that. That's a royal screw job from the Sci Fi ("no more shows about space ships") Channel and not at all an "its time had come" way to end the series.

Most of the rest of my list falls in the "burn in hell Fox" category:

Firefly
Futurama (original episodes often not shown as it was scheduled right after NFL games; DVD movies now too little too late) 
Family Guy (yes its back - but it was still cancelled)
The Lone Gunmen (a better series at that point than X-Files was at the end of its run)

The shows that made Fox a success (The Simpsons, X-Files, Married With Children) would never have been given the time to succeed by the current Fox.

Others (various networks, I forget which at the moment):

Angel (had a good run, though, was allowed to end properly)
Crusade (Bablyon 5 spinoff, lasted half a season? one season?)

Obviously I watch too much science fiction/fantasy.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

dmdeane said:


> Obviously I watch too much science fiction/fantasy.


Such a thing does not exist.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Deja-vue said:


> Stargate Atlantis.


Startgate Atlantis has been canceled ? Have not heard that damn that sucks. 
First Farscape then Stargate SG1 and now Stargate Atlantis. What's next are they going to cancel Eureka ?
What the hell is the Sci-Fi channel thinking ? What are they going to show more "Sci-Fi" wrestling ?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

I thank everyone who posted here, because of this thread I found Freaks and Geeks and Undeclared (which I LOVE).

And right now I am looking into other shows that are listed here to see if I like them also. 

Thanks.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

tonestert said:


> Startgate Atlantis has been canceled ? Have not heard that damn that sucks.


I haven't really been paying attention to it's cancellation status, but in reading this nugget about _Lost_ re-running on SciFi, I saw reference to the first half of the current season of _SG Atlantis_ wrapping up on September 26. I would imagine there are still plans to run the second half at some point, so if it is cancelled, they may not yet be finished running new episodes. Check the last paragraph:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7692


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

SciFi would never shelve the last half of a series; they'll air anything. Just look at SciFi Original movies. Plus, Stargate Atlantis is probably better quality, better writing, better production values than 95&#37; of the SciFi Original movies.

Stargate Atlantis gets a split season; the last half airs in the winter.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

John From Cincinnati


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Plus, Stargate Atlantis is probably better quality, better writing, better production values than 95% of the SciFi Original movies.


Huh? I thought SA was the cheapest looking original programming I had ever seen on SciFi.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> Huh? I thought SA was the cheapest looking original programming I had ever seen on SciFi.


Definitely have to disagree ... I recall watching SGA:Rising when it premiered and thinking how it outshined it's parent, SG1.


----------

